# Un consiglio per mia sorella



## lunanera (18 Maggio 2012)

Cari amici del forum, 
premetto che non sono tradita, ne traditrice, ma vi chiedo una consulenza.

Oggi ho visto per il solito caffè del pomeriggio mia sorella, già al telefono da ieri l'avevo sentita scossa, e pensavo tra me e me che cavolo è successo!!! Sempre allegra, gentile, sposata con un uomo simpatico, sbruffone quanto profondissimo, dolce con lei, 2 bimbe bellissime di 4 e  2 anni, fa la casalinga, una vita di agi, il marito non le fa mancare nulla. 
Vengo al sodo:
mi dice sai luna : " P. come sai ha un lavoro che spesso lo porta in austria e cosa ho scoperto oggi tramite.....bla, bla, bla ( non vi racocnto come) mi tradisce ma non con amanti, frequenta una Spa erotica dove lavoran prostitute, visto che in Austria è legale, sono disperata,non so che fare"
Ho saputo poi dai racconti di mia sorella che P. non va da solo, ma si organizza con dei suoi amici, che per l'occasione si ritrovano in austria.
Sono disperata anch'io, non l'ho mai vista così, amici del forum, che consiglio posso darle? 
Vi ringrazio


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2012)

lunanera ha detto:


> Cari amici del forum,
> premetto che non sono tradita, ne traditrice, ma vi chiedo una consulenza.
> 
> Oggi ho visto per il solito caffè del pomeriggio mia sorella, già al telefono da ieri l'avevo sentita scossa, e pensavo tra me e me che cavolo è successo!!! Sempre allegra, gentile, sposata con un uomo simpatico, sbruffone quanto profondissimo, dolce con lei, 2 bimbe bellissime di 4 e  2 anni, fa la casalinga, una vita di agi, il marito non le fa mancare nulla.
> ...


Beh business è business.
Detto ciò mi hai fatto venire in mente di quando ero giovane e un collega pianista, mi disse andiamo a provare gli organi in Austria...e ci andai. Capito dove mi aveva portato, mi imbarazzai moltissimo e tornai a casa in treno. Beh avevo solo 18 anni...non ero pronto per certe banfonate!
Consiglio: 
Fa in modo che tua sorella possa chiudere i rubinetti in casa.
C'è gente che si rovina lassù...ok?

Cioè...non voglio sentir dire che magari non ci sono i soldi per cambiare che so delle cose necessarie per la casa...e si scopre che ci si mangia mezzo stipendio in quei posti...

Da quel che so...comunque...c'è una piccola tariffa d'ingresso poi là...capisci è un luna pork!


----------



## lunanera (18 Maggio 2012)

*PS:*

Mi sono dimenticata di aggiungere, che hanno rapporti sessuali  soddisfacenti e anche frequenti. Oltre che tradita da donna, dice di essersi sentita tradita come amante.
Lei ha 36 anni e lui 41, fidanzati 3 anni e sposati da 6!

Thank you


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh business è business.
> Detto ciò mi hai fatto venire in mente di quando ero giovane e un collega pianista, mi disse andiamo a provare gli organi in Austria...e ci andai. Capito dove mi aveva portato, mi imbarazzai moltissimo e tornai a casa in treno. Beh avevo solo 18 anni...non ero pronto per certe banfonate!
> Consiglio:
> Fa in modo che tua sorella possa chiudere i rubinetti in casa.
> ...


Scusa,  ma il consiglio che cercavo,non è quello economico-monetario, visto che il marito è parecchio, ma parecchio benestante ( un pò controcorrente visto la crisi )


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusa,  ma il consiglio che cercavo,non è quello economico-monetario, visto che il marito è parecchio, ma parecchio benestante ( un pò controcorrente visto la crisi )


Allora come non detto...
Chi è benestante...insomma...e va al lavoro per l'estero...insomma 
Insomma...sai come vanno certe cose...
Perchè la moglie non considera questi dei capriccetti stile centro benessere?
Capisci...lui è via da casa, nessuno lo vede, nessuno sa niente...

E così uno per le feste pascuali...va in rapporti promisqui...per scuallido sesso...no?

Chiedi a ballerino...basta guardarsi in giro, vedere come vivono le altre persone...e si capisce come va il mondo...


----------



## lunanera (18 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora come non detto...
> Chi è benestante...insomma...e va al lavoro per l'estero...insomma
> Insomma...sai come vanno certe cose...
> Perchè la moglie non considera questi dei capriccetti stile centro benessere?
> ...


la tua risposta non merita di certo una contrabattuta, 
capriccetti site Spa andar con prostitute?
spero altri utenti, siano più profondi e sensibili di te e che mi possano aiutare, sono disperata per mia sorella forse non si è capito!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2012)

lunanera ha detto:


> la tua risposta non merita di certo una contrabattuta,
> capriccetti site Spa andar con prostitute?
> spero altri utenti, siano più profondi e sensibili di te e che mi possano aiutare, sono disperata per mia sorella forse non si è capito!!!!!


Non ti scoraggiare...
Ti assicuro che ci sono molti più utenti profondi e sensibili di me.
Ma non mi pare il caso di disperarsi...
TUo cognato non ha certo nè un cancro, nè è oberato dai debiti ecc..ecc..ecc..
Non ha figli altrove, e non è certo innamorato di un'altra donna...

Scusami, ma per come conosco io certi mondi, tua sorella ha solo scoperto l'acqua calda.

Se lo ha scoperto, perchè ne parla a terzi, e non risolve le cose con suo marito?
Tu sei dentro lo spazio psicologico della loro coppia?

Altrimenti parlaci tu con tuo cognato...no?


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2012)

lunanera ha detto:


> Cari amici del forum,
> premetto che non sono tradita, ne traditrice, ma vi chiedo una consulenza.
> 
> Oggi ho visto per il solito caffè del pomeriggio mia sorella, già al telefono da ieri l'avevo sentita scossa, e pensavo tra me e me che cavolo è successo!!! Sempre allegra, gentile, *sposata con un uomo simpatico, sbruffone quanto profondissimo, dolce con lei, 2 bimbe bellissime di 4 e  2 anni, fa la casalinga, una vita di agi, il marito non le fa mancare nulla.
> ...


Se lui non le fa mancare nulla, è presente, la fa sentire amata eccetera...io farei finta di non vedere.


----------



## ferita (18 Maggio 2012)

lunanera ha detto:


> Cari amici del forum,
> premetto che non sono tradita, ne traditrice, ma vi chiedo una consulenza.
> 
> Oggi ho visto per il solito caffè del pomeriggio mia sorella, già al telefono da ieri l'avevo sentita scossa, e pensavo tra me e me che cavolo è successo!!! Sempre allegra, gentile, sposata con un uomo simpatico, sbruffone quanto profondissimo, dolce con lei, 2 bimbe bellissime di 4 e 2 anni, fa la casalinga, una vita di agi, il marito non le fa mancare nulla.
> ...


C'è solo un unico problema: che l'ha saputo.
Sono convinta che i casi come il suo avvengono nel 90 per cento dei matrimoni (altrimenti le donne di strada non farebbero soldi a palate!) però quando la moglie lo viene a sapere è la fine...
Bisognerebbe ragionare con freddezza e pensare che in fondo è una specie di gioco tra amici...un bisogno fisico e fisiologico da soddisfare...una specie di "cura termale".
Se lei riesce a paragonare questa "evasione" ad una partita a calcetto può andare avanti, altrimenti si separa, non ci sono alternative, secondo me.


----------



## Missix (18 Maggio 2012)

Per me è una brutta storia, e prostituta o meno, per me si chiama tradimento. Ma lei come lo ha scoperto? Ne ha parlato con lui? Mi dispiace comunque


----------



## Ultimo (18 Maggio 2012)

lunanera ha detto:


> Cari amici del forum,
> premetto che non sono tradita, ne traditrice, ma vi chiedo una consulenza.
> 
> Oggi ho visto per il solito caffè del pomeriggio mia sorella, già al telefono da ieri l'avevo sentita scossa, e pensavo tra me e me che cavolo è successo!!! Sempre allegra, gentile, sposata con un uomo simpatico, sbruffone quanto profondissimo, dolce con lei, 2 bimbe bellissime di 4 e  2 anni, fa la casalinga, una vita di agi, il marito non le fa mancare nulla.
> ...


A secondo della categoria di appartenenza, spesso si hanno di quei vizi che appunto cambiano a secondo del tuo status sociale. Ma quello che sto scrivendo non so se ha importanza o può servire come spunto di riflessione per te e tua sorella, ( nel senso che magari talvolta certi tradimenti nascono soltanto da un benessere che sin da piccolo ti porta a uscire fuori da quei canoni morali "normali" che si dovrebbero avere.) Come in ogni situazione comunque io partirei dal presupposto che, bisogna parlare e capire cosa ha portato tuo cognato a cercare sesso al di fuori del contesto familiare, e da quello cominciare a ricercare un strada assieme dove lo scopo è quello di equilibrare il rapporto di coppia nella coppia.


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se lui *non le fa mancare nulla*, è presente, la fa sentire amata eccetera...io farei finta di non vedere.


aridaglie con le nonne, tebe.qualcosa fa mancare ; vedi rispetto e sincerità.
io , invece, vorrei vedere e sapere bene che gli succede e se è stato (ma pare di no) un episodio o è un fatto ricorrente.
e non trovo sbagliato l'avvertimento del conte sui soldi...occhio anche a quelli


----------



## lunanera (18 Maggio 2012)

vi comunico che da oggi con armi e bagagli si trasferisce da me,è crollato un mondo per lei. 
Sta male davvero, ma vuol  prendersi del tempo da sola per chiarire con suo marito 
 Non concordo cmq con chi scrive di accettare un benessere chiudendo gli occhi( non so se  avete capito, P. va in un bordello ),vedo solo opportunismo e molta ipocrisia, ha lei non le mancano i soldi.
Seppur nate (io ed i meii fratelli ) in una famiglia agiata, grazie a Dio i ns genitori ci hanno trasmesso dei valori.
Ciao


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2012)

...cavoli...io non saprei proprio cosa dirle...
in ogni caso secondo me non devi darle nessun consiglio....deve fare ciò che sente; senza influenze esterne!
stalle vicino, falle sapere che ci sei...ma i problemi deve risolverli con suo marito!


----------



## lunanera (18 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> aridaglie con le nonne, tebe.qualcosa fa mancare ; vedi rispetto e sincerità.
> io , invece, vorrei vedere e sapere bene che gli succede e se è stato (ma pare di no) un episodio o è un fatto ricorrente.
> e non trovo sbagliato l'avvertimento del conte sui soldi...occhio anche a quelli


concordo con te, non per quanto riguarda l'aspetto economico!!


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Maggio 2012)

lunanera ha detto:


> vi comunico che da oggi con armi e bagagli si trasferisce da me,è crollato un mondo per lei.
> Sta male davvero, ma vuol  prendersi del tempo da sola per chiarire con suo marito
> Non concordo cmq con chi scrive di accettare un benessere chiudendo gli occhi( non so se  avete capito, P. va in un bordello ),vedo solo opportunismo e molta ipocrisia, ha lei non le mancano i soldi.
> Seppur nate (io ed i meii fratelli ) in una famiglia agiata, grazie a Dio i ns genitori ci hanno trasmesso dei valori.
> Ciao


Appunto che cazzo se ne' fa di uno cosi'?!

Poco, ben poco ma tu non dirle come la penso io... Simy ha ragione,deve essere libera di reagire come crede senza troppi consigli e conigli.

Comunque è una grande poche ciance e tanti fatti,ma come cazzo si permette!

Ehm,forse sono stato troppo impulsivo,ma con ste donne ci scopa?


blu


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Appunto che cazzo se ne' fa di uno cosi'?!
> 
> Poco, ben poco ma tu non dirle come la penso io... Simy ha ragione,deve essere libera di reagire come crede senza troppi consigli e conigli.
> 
> ...



bè non credo che giochino a briscola....


----------



## Sole (18 Maggio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> C'è solo un unico problema: che l'ha saputo.
> Sono convinta che i casi come il suo avvengono nel 90 per cento dei matrimoni (altrimenti le donne di strada non farebbero soldi a palate!) però quando la moglie lo viene a sapere è la fine...
> *Bisognerebbe ragionare con freddezza e pensare che in fondo è una specie di gioco tra amici...un bisogno fisico e fisiologico da soddisfare...una specie di "cura termale".
> *Se lei riesce a paragonare questa "evasione" ad una partita a calcetto può andare avanti, altrimenti si separa, non ci sono alternative, secondo me.


Io sono allibita davvero. E sono sincera, anche un po' nauseata.

Credo che nemmeno mia nonna di novant'anni ragioni così. Lei, quando mi vedeva soffrire per mio marito, aveva parole di conforto e comprensione, nonostante sia vissuta in un'epoca in cui era normale che un uomo frequentasse le prostitute. E mi ha sempre appoggiata.

Ogni giorno qui sopra leggo di gente che piange e si dispera per tradimenti e corna varie, e poi di fronte a un uomo con una bella famiglia e dei figli piccoli che spende i suoi soldi per andare a scopare sistematicamente con altre, tutti diventano improvvisamente freddi e razionali paragonando questa cosa a un gioco, a una cura termale, a qualcosa su cui si può chiudere un occhio. Il tutto accompagnato a una mancanza di empatia raggelante.

Scusate ma ho il voltastomaco. Ogni tradito che ha scritto qui sopra si è meritato almeno una parola di conforto, anche da parte dei traditori, una carezza virtuale. Ma ogni volta che si parla di sesso a pagamento c'è chi addirittura mette in dubbio che si tratti di tradimento.
Bene, io l'ho provato sulla mia pelle cosa vuol dire e posso dire che è tradimento. Perchè ci sono dietro menzogne, c'è dietro la voglia di altrove, di evasione, di piacere, di adrenalina, di corpi nuovi, esattamente come chi tradisce in altri modi.

O forse davvero l'idea che alla fine si tiri fuori il portafoglio vi fa credere che per una moglie sia meno doloroso? Vi informo che non lo è, anzi. E' fonte di umiliazione e desolazione l'idea che il tuo uomo compri il corpo di un'altra donna.

Siamo nel 2012, le mogli fanno sesso ormai senza tabù e non è vero che il 90% dei mariti va a prostitute perchè per un uomo è normale farlo. So per certo che esistono mariti innamorati che mai sottoporrebbero la donna che amano a una simile esperienza. E me ne frego se molti lo fanno. A me pare un comportamento vigliacco, superficiale, volgare e deprimente. Che tra l'altro lascia trasparire una visione della donne mortificante.

Cara amica, tua sorella soffrirà come un cane. Il suo matrimonio, così com'era, in ogni caso è finito. Anche se lei deciderà di restare con lui le cose cambieranno per sempre. Lei cambierà per sempre, perchè adesso il suo mondo è crollato e lei dovrà lavorare molto per ricostruirlo.

Se riuscirà a trovare la forza, io le consiglio di allontanarsi da lui prima possibile e inizare a camminare sulle sue gambe, rendendosi innanzitutto economicamente indipendente e pretendendo un sostegno da parte sua. Le consiglio di rivolgersi a una psicologa, come ho fatto io, che la guidi in questo percorso. Poi le consiglio di non adattarsi al tipo di vita che suo marito le offre ora come ora, ma di pretendere dei cambiamenti sostanziali, di pretendere *rispetto e sincerità*, che sono l'unico presupposto indispensabile in un rapporto d'amore. E di andare avanti giorno per giorno, vedendo come va, prendendosi cura di se stessa. La solitudine all'inizio è brutta, fa male. Lei ora ha perso il compagno che credeva di avere. Ma alla fine, anche se sembra impossibile, anche da questa esperienza potrebbero nascere stimoli nuovi e positivi. L'importante è che non faccia finta di nulla, che non resti ferma... che continui a camminare.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè non credo che giochino a briscola....


Bhe' dipende dai segni...

Bastoni:vincono i coglioni.
Picche:gli imberiagos.
Denari:i belllllllllllllli.

Spade: i guzadores!!!


blu


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2012)

lunanera ha detto:


> concordo con te, non per quanto riguarda l'aspetto economico!!


anche quello riguarda la famiglia e va tutelato .


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bhe' dipende dai segni...
> 
> Bastoni:vincono i coglioni.
> Picche:gli imberiagos.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (18 Maggio 2012)

Lunanera, stessa storia anche qui: ci sono alcuni mariti che periodicamente vanno a Lugano tutti assieme
le mogli fanno finta di niente, almeno all'apparenza, poi non so tra le 4 mura di casa che succede
i mariti però non assomigliano per niente a tuo cognato, a parte il lato economico: da come li conosco io sono persone piuttosto squallide, il primo pensiero è: questi se non pagano non trovano nessuna...
non sembra il caso di tuo cognato, che forse ha aderito all'allegra comitiva esterofila con l'intento di non avere grane in famiglia, ma così non è stato, quindi ormai la situazione va affrontata, tua sorella sa tutto e forse teme di scoprire anche di peggio, difficile continuare così


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Maggio 2012)

*Il pullman degli arzilli*



free ha detto:


> Lunanera, stessa storia anche qui: ci sono alcuni mariti che periodicamente vanno a Lugano tutti assieme
> le mogli fanno finta di niente, almeno all'apparenza, poi non so tra le 4 mura di casa che succede
> i mariti però non assomigliano per niente a tuo cognato, a parte il lato economico: da come li conosco io sono persone piuttosto squallide, il primo pensiero è: questi se non pagano non trovano nessuna...
> non sembra il caso di tuo cognato, che forse ha aderito all'allegra comitiva esterofila con l'intento di non avere grane in famiglia, ma così non è stato, quindi ormai la situazione va affrontata, tua sorella sa tutto e forse teme di scoprire anche di peggio, difficile continuare così


Robbba da matti,che tristezza :-(

Mha'


blu


----------



## lunanera (18 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono allibita davvero. E sono sincera, anche un po' nauseata.
> 
> Credo che nemmeno mia nonna di novant'anni ragioni così. Lei, quando mi vedeva soffrire per mio marito, aveva parole di conforto e comprensione, nonostante sia vissuta in un'epoca in cui era normale che un uomo frequentasse le prostitute. E mi ha sempre appoggiata.
> 
> ...


GRAZIE DI CUORE, sei l'unica che hai capito come sta mia sorella.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono allibita davvero. E sono sincera, anche un po' nauseata.
> 
> Credo che nemmeno mia nonna di novant'anni ragioni così. Lei, quando mi vedeva soffrire per mio marito, aveva parole di conforto e comprensione, nonostante sia vissuta in un'epoca in cui era normale che un uomo frequentasse le prostitute. E mi ha sempre appoggiata.
> 
> ...


Quoto ogni singola parola . Su questo tipo di tradimenti mi sono giá espressa.


----------



## ballerino (18 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono allibita davvero. E sono sincera, anche un po' nauseata.
> 
> Credo che nemmeno mia nonna di novant'anni ragioni così. Lei, quando mi vedeva soffrire per mio marito, aveva parole di conforto e comprensione, nonostante sia vissuta in un'epoca in cui era normale che un uomo frequentasse le prostitute. E mi ha sempre appoggiata.
> 
> ...



mi piacciono le donne che la pensano in questo modo.   allora esistono


----------



## lothar57 (18 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> Lunanera, stessa storia anche qui: ci sono alcuni mariti che periodicamente vanno a Lugano tutti assieme
> le mogli fanno finta di niente, almeno all'apparenza, poi non so tra le 4 mura di casa che succede
> i mariti però non assomigliano per niente a tuo cognato, a parte il lato economico: da come li conosco io sono persone piuttosto squallide, il primo pensiero è: questi se non pagano non trovano nessuna...
> non sembra il caso di tuo cognato, che forse ha aderito all'allegra comitiva esterofila con l'intento di non avere grane in famiglia, ma così non è stato, quindi ormai la situazione va affrontata, tua sorella sa tutto e forse teme di scoprire anche di peggio, difficile continuare così



Buongiorno Free...rincaro la dose..sono uomini di m....falliti senza arte ne parte..le donne si conquistano non si pagano


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono allibita davvero. E sono sincera, anche un po' nauseata.
> 
> Credo che nemmeno mia nonna di novant'anni ragioni così. Lei, quando mi vedeva soffrire per mio marito, aveva parole di conforto e comprensione, nonostante sia vissuta in un'epoca in cui era normale che un uomo frequentasse le prostitute. E mi ha sempre appoggiata.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Maggio 2012)

*Ciao Lothar!!!*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Free...rincaro la dose..sono uomini di m....falliti senza arte ne parte..le donne si conquistano non si pagano


E se è lui a dirlo mi preoccuperei se tua sorella stesse ancora li con quell'uomo...


blu


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Maggio 2012)

lunanera ha detto:


> la tua risposta non merita di certo una contrabattuta,
> capriccetti site Spa andar con prostitute?
> spero altri utenti, siano più profondi e sensibili di te e che mi possano aiutare, sono disperata per mia sorella forse non si è capito!!!!!


Allora facciamo così: ci fai una bella lista delle cose che vuoi sentirti dire, noi andiamo in archivio (Tebe, vieni con me che mi aiuti......?), tiriamo fuori un po' di frasi fatte, le spolveriamo e te le serviamo con una scorzetta di limone. Ok?


----------



## Indeciso (18 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè non credo che giochino a briscola....


Da briscola a scopa, sempre gioco di carte rimane


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Allora facciamo così: ci fai una bella lista delle cose che vuoi sentirti dire, noi andiamo in archivio (Tebe, vieni con me che mi aiuti......?), tiriamo fuori un po' di frasi fatte, le spolveriamo e te le serviamo con una scorzetta di limone. Ok?


Mon...mi defilo da questa discussione.
Perchè le miei idee da nonna come dice Minerva non vanno bene qui.

Io me ne fotterei se mio marito andasse con le prostitute, esattamente come me ne fotterei se andasse a scopare con qualche sciacquetta non a pagamento.
Ma si sa.
Sono infedele e il tradimento per sesso, a pagamento o no, proprio non riesco a vederlo come un tradimento.

Il mio egocentrismo in questo caso non è di aiuto.

Mi ritiro nel mio harem maschile privato.


----------



## lunanera (18 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Allora facciamo così: ci fai una bella lista delle cose che vuoi sentirti dire, noi andiamo in archivio (Tebe, vieni con me che mi aiuti......?), tiriamo fuori un po' di frasi fatte, le spolveriamo e te le serviamo con una scorzetta di limone. Ok?


di sicuro ho sbagliato a scrver qui!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Maggio 2012)

*Capricciosa!*



lunanera ha detto:


> di sicuro ho sbagliato a scrver qui!!!




blu


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Maggio 2012)

No, ho sbagliato io.
Sono in periodo acido e mi sono scaricato a casaccio. Me ne scuso con tutti e mi tiro da parte.


----------



## Indeciso (18 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono allibita davvero. E sono sincera, anche un po' nauseata.Credo che nemmeno mia nonna di novant'anni ragioni così. Lei, quando mi vedeva soffrire per mio marito, aveva parole di conforto e comprensione, nonostante sia vissuta in un'epoca in cui era normale che un uomo frequentasse le prostitute. E mi ha sempre appoggiata.Ogni giorno qui sopra leggo di gente che piange e si dispera per tradimenti e corna varie, e poi di fronte a un uomo con una bella famiglia e dei figli piccoli che spende i suoi soldi per andare a scopare sistematicamente con altre, tutti diventano improvvisamente freddi e razionali paragonando questa cosa a un gioco, a una cura termale, a qualcosa su cui si può chiudere un occhio. Il tutto accompagnato a una mancanza di empatia raggelante.Scusate ma ho il voltastomaco. Ogni tradito che ha scritto qui sopra si è meritato almeno una parola di conforto, anche da parte dei traditori, una carezza virtuale. Ma ogni volta che si parla di sesso a pagamento c'è chi addirittura mette in dubbio che si tratti di tradimento.Bene, io l'ho provato sulla mia pelle cosa vuol dire e posso dire che è tradimento. Perchè ci sono dietro menzogne, c'è dietro la voglia di altrove, di evasione, di piacere, di adrenalina, di corpi nuovi, esattamente come chi tradisce in altri modi.O forse davvero l'idea che alla fine si tiri fuori il portafoglio vi fa credere che per una moglie sia meno doloroso? Vi informo che non lo è, anzi. E' fonte di umiliazione e desolazione l'idea che il tuo uomo compri il corpo di un'altra donna.Siamo nel 2012, le mogli fanno sesso ormai senza tabù e non è vero che il 90% dei mariti va a prostitute perchè per un uomo è normale farlo. So per certo che esistono mariti innamorati che mai sottoporrebbero la donna che amano a una simile esperienza. E me ne frego se molti lo fanno. A me pare un comportamento vigliacco, superficiale, volgare e deprimente. Che tra l'altro lascia trasparire una visione della donne mortificante.Cara amica, tua sorella soffrirà come un cane. Il suo matrimonio, così com'era, in ogni caso è finito. Anche se lei deciderà di restare con lui le cose cambieranno per sempre. Lei cambierà per sempre, perchè adesso il suo mondo è crollato e lei dovrà lavorare molto per ricostruirlo.Se riuscirà a trovare la forza, io le consiglio di allontanarsi da lui prima possibile e inizare a camminare sulle sue gambe, rendendosi innanzitutto economicamente indipendente e pretendendo un sostegno da parte sua. Le consiglio di rivolgersi a una psicologa, come ho fatto io, che la guidi in questo percorso. Poi le consiglio di non adattarsi al tipo di vita che suo marito le offre ora come ora, ma di pretendere dei cambiamenti sostanziali, di pretendere *rispetto e sincerità*, che sono l'unico presupposto indispensabile in un rapporto d'amore. E di andare avanti giorno per giorno, vedendo come va, prendendosi cura di se stessa. La solitudine all'inizio è brutta, fa male. Lei ora ha perso il compagno che credeva di avere. Ma alla fine, anche se sembra impossibile, anche da questa esperienza potrebbero nascere stimoli nuovi e positivi. L'importante è che non faccia finta di nulla, che non resti ferma... che continui a camminare.In bocca al lupo.


Quoto ed approvo Io trovo squallido andare a mignotte, e ha ragione Lothar...le donne si conquistano, non si pagano.....ma forse molti uomini sono privi dei 2 fagioli posti dentro il sacchetto tra le gambe Che delusione


----------



## Indeciso (18 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mon...mi defilo da questa discussione.Perchè le miei idee da nonna come dice Minerva non vanno bene qui.Io me ne fotterei se mio marito andasse con le prostitute, esattamente come me ne fotterei se andasse a scopare con qualche sciacquetta non a pagamento.Ma si sa.Sono infedele e il tradimento per sesso, a pagamento o no, proprio non riesco a vederlo come un tradimento.Il mio egocentrismo in questo caso non è di aiuto.Mi ritiro nel mio harem maschile privato.


Minchia, che avatar Come direbbe Steve Buscemi in Armageddon " un lavoro da Olga frusta e manette lo troverai sempre "


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Maggio 2012)

*Capriccioso!*



Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> No, ho sbagliato io.
> Sono in periodo acido e mi sono scaricato a casaccio. Me ne scuso con tutti e mi tiro da parte.




blu


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> blu




Blu............



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (18 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E se è lui a dirlo mi preoccuperei se tua sorella stesse ancora li con quell'uomo...
> 
> 
> blu


ciao Blu tutto ok??pensa che ieri in pausa,faccio mia chat,se Dio vuole oggi finisce,che non ne potevo piu'..vabbe'...mi contatta ragazza di 23 anni...chiarisce subito che vuole soldi..mi e'toccato farle la predica....ahahahahah mi ci vedi??invece si..spero di averla convinta che i soldi per l'affitto,si prendono lavorando non prostituendosi..

detto cio'....caro mio andare a prostitute significa il vuoto..grande rischio tbc parassiti..oltretutto..che poi si portano a casa...


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Minchia, che avatar Come direbbe Steve Buscemi in Armageddon " un lavoro da Olga frusta e manette lo troverai sempre "


Adesso lo cambio di nuovo. Non sono soddisfatta


----------



## lunanera (18 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Quoto ed approvo Io trovo squallido andare a mignotte, e ha ragione Lothar...le donne si conquistano, non si pagano.....ma forse molti uomini sono privi dei 2 fagioli posti dentro il sacchetto tra le gambe Che delusione


 e quindi andare ad amanti?????? ma che squallore
Mi ritro pure io, escludendo Sole, l'unica che ha fatto un discorso sensato. Star qui m'innervosico e poi veder utenti che ridono, lo trovo deprimente e poco rispettoso.
CIAO A TUTTI


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Se riuscirà a trovare la forza, io le consiglio di allontanarsi da lui prima possibile e *iniziare a camminare sulle sue gambe*, *rendendosi innanzitutto economicamente indipendente* e pretendendo un sostegno da parte sua. Le consiglio di rivolgersi a una psicologa, come ho fatto io, che la guidi in questo percorso. Poi le consiglio di non adattarsi al tipo di vita che suo marito le offre ora come ora, ma di pretendere dei cambiamenti sostanziali, di pretendere *rispetto e sincerità*, che sono l'unico presupposto indispensabile in un rapporto d'amore.* E di andare avanti giorno per giorno, vedendo come va, prendendosi cura di se stessa*. La solitudine all'inizio è brutta, fa male. Lei ora ha perso il compagno che credeva di avere. Ma alla fine, anche se sembra impossibile, anche da questa esperienza potrebbero nascere stimoli nuovi e positivi. *L'importante è che non faccia finta di nulla, che non resti ferma... che continui a camminare*.
> 
> In bocca al lupo.



Quoto e sottolineo ogni singola parola. 
Soprattutto il rosso.

:up:


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2012)

lunanera ha detto:


> e quindi andare ad amanti?????? ma che squallore
> Mi ritro pure io, escludendo Sole, l'unica che ha fatto un discorso sensato. Star qui m'innervosico e poi veder utenti che ridono, lo trovo deprimente e poco rispettoso.
> CIAO A TUTTI


Le è partito l'embolo


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Maggio 2012)

lunanera ha detto:


> vi comunico che da oggi con armi e bagagli si trasferisce da me,è crollato un mondo per lei.
> Sta male davvero, ma vuol  prendersi del tempo da sola per chiarire con suo marito
> Non concordo cmq con chi scrive di accettare un benessere chiudendo gli occhi( non so se  avete capito, P. va in un bordello ),vedo solo opportunismo e molta ipocrisia, ha lei non le mancano i soldi.
> Seppur nate (io ed i meii fratelli ) in una famiglia agiata, grazie a Dio i ns genitori ci hanno trasmesso dei valori.
> Ciao


Mi dispiace per la sofferenza di tua sorella e per la tua. Penso che il tuo ruolo sia davvero molto delicato perchè è un momento di fragilità emotiva che potrebbe portare a fare scelte dettate dall'onda delle emozioni.
Cerca di capire cosa sia importante per tua sorella, forse non era il caso che si allontanasse da casa senza sviscerare la cosa con il marito. 
Vi sono vicino


----------



## Tubarao (18 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Free...rincaro la dose..sono uomini di m....falliti senza arte ne parte..le donne si conquistano non si pagano



Gia però il venerdì al casello per la Svizzera c'è la fila, sulla Salaria la sera non si cammina, i voli per mete tipo Cuba o il Brasile per non parlare della Thailandia sono sempre pieni di soli uomini, i siti con annunci di Escort proliferano a più non posso...........ma se c'è tutta quest'offerta, e nessuno ci va con queste zoccole, dov'è la domanda......aaahhh gia...che pollo.....stè cose le fanno......GLI ALTRI..... 

In SPA come quelle frequentate dal cognato della tipa ci sono stato (SONO SINGLE), mi ci sono divertito un mondo, e non mi sono mai sentito un fallito di merda senza arte ne parte.........


----------



## Indeciso (18 Maggio 2012)

lunanera ha detto:


> e quindi andare ad amanti?????? ma che squalloreMi ritro pure io, escludendo Sole, l'unica che ha fatto un discorso sensato. Star qui m'innervosico e poi veder utenti che ridono, lo trovo deprimente e poco rispettoso.CIAO A TUTTI


L'acidità dilaga...non ci siamo....e poi sono sorridi che aiutano a sdrammatizzare, non vedo nessuno rotolarsi in terra con i crampi allo stomaco....anche io ho quotato ed approvato Sole, cosa cambia? chiedile cosa ne pensa sull'andare ad amanti.....magari la rivaluti Ah, il ciclo......


----------



## Indeciso (18 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Gia però il venerdì al casello per la Svizzera c'è la fila, sulla Salaria la sera non si cammina, i voli per mete tipo Cuba o il Brasile per non parlare della Thailandia sono sempre pieni di soli uomini, i siti con annunci di Escort proliferano a più non posso...........ma se c'è tutta quest'offerta, e nessuno ci va con queste zoccole, dov'è la domanda......aaahhh gia...che pollo.....stè cose le fanno......GLI ALTRI..... In SPA come quelle frequentate dal cognato della tipa ci sono stato (SONO SINGLE), mi ci sono divertito un mondo, e non mi sono mai sentito un fallito di merda senza arte ne parte.........


Infatti andando tutti a mignotte non c'é molta concorrenza ( che peccato ) nella fase della conquista


----------



## Indeciso (18 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Adesso lo cambio di nuovo. Non sono soddisfatta


Mai doma :rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

lunanera ha detto:


> Cari amici del forum,
> premetto che non sono tradita, ne traditrice, ma vi chiedo una consulenza.
> 
> Oggi ho visto per il solito caffè del pomeriggio mia sorella, già al telefono da ieri l'avevo sentita scossa, e pensavo tra me e me che cavolo è successo!!! Sempre allegra, gentile, sposata con un uomo simpatico, sbruffone quanto profondissimo, dolce con lei, 2 bimbe bellissime di 4 e  2 anni, fa la casalinga, una vita di agi, il marito non le fa mancare nulla.
> ...


Che flash...

anche un mio cognato (il fratello della sorella di mia moglie) si sollazza  cosi' in Austria una settimana alla volta col suo gruppetto di ciavadores da esportazione...ahahahahah

ufficialmente dice che organizzano per la pesca...(si de gnocca)...ahahahahah

pero' le rimbambite (mia moglie e la moglie) mi hanno detto che sono maligno nonostante il marito le abbia detto (non in mia presenza) che vanno anche in un centro benessere....del cazzo....

ahahahahahahahah

non ho ancora stabilito se mia cognata e' una cogliona matricolata o sta ancora studiando...

ahahahahah

comunque per me ha fatto bene, avendolo scoperto, a sfankularlo....


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Adesso lo cambio di nuovo. Non sono soddisfatta


fai bene, il polpaccio e' poco tonico e definito...

ahahahah


----------



## ballerino (18 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Free...rincaro la dose..sono uomini di m....falliti senza arte ne parte..le donne si conquistano non si pagano


Non sempre falliti ,al contrario c'è una categoria di persone di alto livello,
che sono abituate a comprarsi tutto quello che li circonda,
sia uomini che donne, hanno una mentalità difficile da capire, 
ma sempre un loro pensiero, che va rispettato sbagliato o giusto che sia,
ognuno a diritto a vivere la sua vita.
ho ricevuto proposte da donne ricche,
che non avrebbero difficoltà a trovare uomini per quanto sono belle,
pur non accentando mai le loro proposte allettanti, (i miei principi si scontrano con quste realtà)
ho capito, che scelgono di comprare per non avere convolgimenti sentimentali, 
in questo modo si crea un distacco con la persona. 
Hanno un credo di famiglia particolare,
questi sfizi/avventure non li considerano tradimenti,
per loro è come passare 2 ore al cinema.
E in alcuni casi,  con la consapevolezza dei compagni che la pensano allo stesso modo.


----------



## Indeciso (18 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> per loro è come passare 2 ore al cinema.


con gli occhialini 3D? :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Non sempre falliti ,al contrario c'è una categoria di persone di alto livello,
> che sono abituate a comprarsi tutto quello che li circonda,
> sia uomini che donne, hanno una mentalità difficile da capire,
> ma sempre un loro pensiero, che va rispettato sbagliato o giusto che sia,
> ...


che orrende voragini ci sono dietro certe belle facciate...


----------



## ferita (18 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono allibita davvero. E sono sincera, anche un po' nauseata.
> 
> Credo che nemmeno mia nonna di novant'anni ragioni così. Lei, quando mi vedeva soffrire per mio marito, aveva parole di conforto e comprensione, nonostante sia vissuta in un'epoca in cui era normale che un uomo frequentasse le prostitute. E mi ha sempre appoggiata.
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace che sei rimasta allibita, non volevo mancare di rispetto a nessuno, ma è un dato di fatto che molti uomini pagano per un rapporto sessuale.
Non li ho giustificati, ho solo detto che tutto va bene finchè le mogli non se ne accorgono.
Dal momento in cui la moglie lo viene a sapere le cose sono due: o accetta di vivere con uno (come tanti) che paga le altre donne per il proprio bisogno sessuale, oppure lo lascia.
Ripeto: non giustifico assolutamente nessuno, ma le statistiche parlano chiaro.
Una donna di strada ha molti clienti e non sono tutti celibi...


----------



## ballerino (18 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che orrende voragini ci sono dietro certe belle facciate...


si concordo, nemmeno io accetto queste linee di pensieri,  
penso pure, che alla fine il pensiero razionale queste persone,
sia migliore di quelle che si fanno l 'amante e sfasciano le famiglie.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> si concordo, nemmeno io accetto queste linee di pensieri,
> penso pure, che alla fine il pensiero razionale queste persone,
> sia migliore di quelle che si fanno l 'amante e sfasciano le famiglie.


sinceramente non oso immaginare quali splendide famiglie abbiano potuto costituire persone che arrivano a fare del mercimonio di esseri umani una consuetudine


----------



## Tubarao (18 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Infatti andando tutti a mignotte non c'é molta concorrenza ( che peccato ) nella fase della conquista



Ti assicuro che non ho nessuno problema a conoscere una donna in qualche locale e magari passarci la notte, a volte dice bene a volte arriva il due di picche.........

In SPA come quella di cui si parla in questo thread ci sono stato, mi ci sono divertito un mondo e non mi sento per questo un fallito che non riesce a tirare su una donna una sera....a conquistare.....

Poi mi parla di brivido della conquista uno che se le cerca su un sito d'incotnri........


Facciamo dei distinguo prima che scatta la polemica:_* ovviamente reputo degli emeriti bastardi tutti quegli uomini che vanno con donne (ragazze) sfruttate e costrette.......*_


----------



## Indeciso (18 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che non ho nessuno problema a conoscere una donna in qualche locale e magari passarci la notte, a volte dice bene a volte arriva il due di picche.........In SPA come quella di cui si parla in questo thread ci sono stato, mi ci sono divertito un mondo e non mi sento per questo un fallito che non riesce a tirare su una donna una sera....a conquistare.....Poi mi parla di brivido della conquista uno che se le cerca su un sito d'incotnri........Facciamo dei distinguo prima che scatta la polemica:_* ovviamente reputo degli emeriti bastardi tutti quegli uomini che vanno con donne (ragazze) sfruttate e costrette.......*_


Si si  non ho voglia di litigare oggi


----------



## Tubarao (18 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Si si  non ho voglia di litigare oggi


Ma neanche io ho voglia Indeciso...ci mancherebbe 

Solo che mi stanno sul cazzo le ipocrisie (non stò dicendo che tu lo sia, stò parlando in generale).

Ripeto: ogni volta che esce stò discorso sempre tutti (gli uomini) indignati e schifati......avessi mai beccato uno degli........_ALTRI_


----------



## kikko64 (18 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono allibita davvero. E sono sincera, anche un po' nauseata.
> 
> Credo che nemmeno mia nonna di novant'anni ragioni così. Lei, quando mi vedeva soffrire per mio marito, aveva parole di conforto e comprensione, nonostante sia vissuta in un'epoca in cui era normale che un uomo frequentasse le prostitute. E mi ha sempre appoggiata.
> 
> ...


Sono un uomo ma non posso che essere d'accordo con Te in tutto e per tutto ed in particolare sulle parole in *neretto *che dovrebbero essere il fondamento non solo di ogni rapporto di coppia ma di ogni rapporto umano in generale.

Sinceramente il comportamento di questo genere di persone è così lontano dal mio modo di essere che faccio veramente molta fatica a capirlo e mi risulta impossibile giustificarlo.


----------



## ballerino (18 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sinceramente non oso immaginare quali splendide famiglie abbiano potuto costituire persone che arrivano a fare del mercimonio di esseri umani una consuetudine


la loro famiglia, la tengono lontana da questi sfizi, alla fine possono essere  bravi genitori con i figli,
lo vivono come un piccolo spazio di libertà personale, altri li impegnano con hobby.

Ripeto io la penso come te, 
sono gli unici casi che mi lasciano dei dubbi,
lasciando al di fuori i loro vizi segreti, tutti i componenti della famiglia 
vivono in modo armonico e felice senza tristezze, (parlo di genitori consapevoli)
mica me la sento di dire che sbagliano pur pensandola diversamente.


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma neanche io ho voglia Indeciso...ci mancherebbe
> 
> Solo che mi stanno sul cazzo le ipocrisie (non stò dicendo che tu lo sia, stò parlando in generale).
> 
> Ripeto: ogni volta che esce stò discorso sempre tutti (gli uomini) indignati e schifati......avessi mai beccato uno degli........_ALTRI_


Pero', a parte che sei singol e devi da' sfoga'...ahahahah

comunque se ci stai con le squallide tempistiche canoniche sei praticamente a livello sega...

gia' con un'oretta se comincia a ragiona' ma i costi salgono e diventa l'una tantum......

e poi a mignotte era piu' "salutare" e soddisfacente andarci qualche decennio fa, quando l'unico cappuccetto che se conosceva era Cappuccetto Rosso...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> la loro famiglia, la tengono lontana da questi sfizi, alla fine possono essere bravi genitori con i figli,
> lo vivono come un piccolo spazio di libertà personale, altri li impegnano con hobby.
> 
> Ripeto io la penso come te,
> ...


Indubbiamente non è reato. Ma è un vacuo di umanità, di valori, di emotività: allora mi chiedo che tipo di famiglia possa costituire, quali valori ed affettività possa trasmettere una persona che ha questa distonia. Non giudico, me lo chiedo davvero.


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Indubbiamente non è reato. Ma è un vacuo di umanità, di valori, di emotività: allora mi chiedo che tipo di famiglia possa costituire, quali valori ed affettività possa trasmettere una persona che ha questa distonia. Non giudico, me lo chiedo davvero.


E' da sfigati....

te le piji se c'hai la lira, di lusso, ma sempre sfigato rimani...

ipse dixit...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (18 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Pero', a parte che sei singol e devi da' sfoga'...ahahahah
> 
> comunque se ci stai con le squallide tempistiche canoniche sei praticamente a livello sega...
> 
> ...


Eccone un altro che apre bocca e gli dà fiato.

La ringraziamo per aver partecipato.

Next.

Certa gente mi ricorda i commenti dei conoscenti quando dicevo che in vacanza sarei andato a Cuba.

Tutti sorrisetti e ammiccamenti del tipo: "Brutto porco lo sappiamo bene cosa ci vai a fare a Cuba".

Poi al ritorno, quando si stava in gruppo tutti tranquilli, solo che poi me prendevano in disparte e con fare da cospiratore e carbonaro, manco stessimo architettando una rapina, tutti a chiedere: "E allora, come sono le Cubane".

Non puoi capire quanto mi dava gusto descrivere scene che quei quattro cretini al massimo hanno visto su youporn e vedere le loro mascelle cadere per terra. (poi se sia vero o meno.....quelli sono cazzi miei).

Chi era lo sfigato in quel caso ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E' da sfigati....
> 
> te le piji se c'hai la lira, di lusso, ma sempre sfigato rimani...
> 
> ...


mi sembra facile liquidarla così. Oggettivamente: guardo dalla finestra dell'ufficio e vedo 3 prostitute, sono 3 ragazze straniere, una delle 3 oggettivamente molto brutta. Non si è ancora capito se sia una donna, ma dato che trans e prostitute operano tradizionalmente in luoghi diversi... E' evidente che tutte e tre siano drogate come cavalli. Sono senza dubbio in una condizione di sfruttamento. Le condizioni igieniche sono ... quelle che ti dà un marciapiede. Ma lavorano, parecchio. Questo per me è inspiegabile, ma lo devo constatare. E le macchine che si fermano sono anche macchine nuove e costose. Non posso credere che tutti quelli che si fermano non riescano ad avere rapporti con una donna in altro modo, è statisticamente improbabile. Allora mi chiedo cosa passa nella testa dei loro clienti, e dire che sono sfigati mi sembra riduttivo.


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Eccone un altro che apre bocca e gli dà fiato.
> 
> La ringraziamo per aver partecipato.
> 
> ...


mah, io da giovine...ma da molto giovine, ho frequentato le signorine di cui si parla ed a Malano per pochissimo e per affari, (pagavano i pirla di turno e non per 5 minuti) anche roba super ottima da night...(all'epoca)....stile, plurilaureate, etcetc...

pero' se mo' a distanza di 30-40 anni mi chiedessi di ricordare un'occasione che mi ha lasciato un buon ricordo per TUTTO il "pacchetto", il risultato e' Z E R O....

invece anche della peggiore trombata fatta con "amiche" anche di passaggio, me ricordo tutto piacevolmete...

so' strano lo so...

ahahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (18 Maggio 2012)

lunanera ha detto:


> Cari amici del forum,
> premetto che non sono tradita, ne traditrice, ma vi chiedo una consulenza.
> 
> Oggi ho visto per il solito caffè del pomeriggio mia sorella, già al telefono da ieri l'avevo sentita scossa, e pensavo tra me e me che cavolo è successo!!! Sempre allegra, gentile, sposata con un uomo simpatico, sbruffone quanto profondissimo, dolce con lei, 2 bimbe bellissime di 4 e  2 anni, fa la casalinga, una vita di agi, il marito non le fa mancare nulla.
> ...




Io non sono per dare consigli se non in caso di vita e di morte....
Per me puoi solo stare ad ascoltarla.....


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mon...mi defilo da questa discussione.
> Perchè le miei idee da nonna come dice Minerva non vanno bene qui.
> 
> Io me ne fotterei se mio marito andasse con le prostitute, esattamente come me ne fotterei se andasse a scopare con qualche sciacquetta non a pagamento.
> ...


ma non c'entra proprio nulla l'egocentrismo.e poi  chi sarebbero le sciacquette...attenzione perché finisci con farti autogoal


----------



## lothar57 (18 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Gia però il venerdì al casello per la Svizzera c'è la fila, sulla Salaria la sera non si cammina, i voli per mete tipo Cuba o il Brasile per non parlare della Thailandia sono sempre pieni di soli uomini, i siti con annunci di Escort proliferano a più non posso...........ma se c'è tutta quest'offerta, e nessuno ci va con queste zoccole, dov'è la domanda......aaahhh gia...che pollo.....stè cose le fanno......GLI ALTRI.....
> 
> In SPA come quelle frequentate dal cognato della tipa ci sono stato (SONO SINGLE), mi ci sono divertito un mondo, e non mi sono mai sentito un fallito di merda senza arte ne parte.........


Ma Tuba tu sei single e il discorso e'moltoooo diverso.
Cosa credi senza venire a RM che qua'non ci siano?? ho appena ricevuto sms per sesso a pagamento...(ha fatto l'errore di mandarlo in chiaro...finalmente sapro'chi e'sta troia)....poi le vedo anche di giorno,vuoi che che manchino prpprio a BO????
Ma resto della mia idea..ll bello e'conoscerla,,sedurla...non come canta Guccini''su la stanella..zo i bragon''


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se lui non le fa mancare nulla, è presente, la fa sentire amata eccetera...io farei finta di non vedere.


E non sai quante fanno così...no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma Tuba tu sei single e il discorso e'moltoooo diverso.
> Cosa credi senza venire a RM che qua'non ci siano?? ho appena ricevuto sms per sesso a pagamento...(ha fatto l'errore di mandarlo in chiaro...finalmente sapro'chi e'sta troia)....poi le vedo anche di giorno,vuoi che che manchino prpprio a BO????
> Ma resto della mia idea..ll bello e'conoscerla,,sedurla...non come canta Guccini''su la stanella..zo i bragon''


...com'i'eran bi, com'i'eran bon
... non ho resistito


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> aridaglie con le nonne, tebe.qualcosa fa mancare ; vedi rispetto e sincerità.
> io , invece, vorrei vedere e sapere bene che gli succede e se è stato (ma pare di no) un episodio o è un fatto ricorrente.
> e non trovo sbagliato l'avvertimento del conte sui soldi...occhio anche a quelli


Uh la madonna....nel mondo degli umani nessuno è perfetto...
Tu vorresti tutti santi e perfettini...eh la madonna...di Loreto...

Insomma tu vuoi il marito perfetto e la botte ubriaca...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi sembra facile liquidarla così. Oggettivamente: guardo dalla finestra dell'ufficio e vedo 3 prostitute, sono 3 ragazze straniere, una delle 3 oggettivamente molto brutta. Non si è ancora capito se sia una donna, ma dato che trans e prostitute operano tradizionalmente in luoghi diversi... E' evidente che tutte e tre siano drogate come cavalli. Sono senza dubbio in una condizione di sfruttamento. Le condizioni igieniche sono ... quelle che ti dà un marciapiede. Ma lavorano, parecchio. Questo per me è inspiegabile, ma lo devo constatare. E le macchine che si fermano sono anche macchine nuove e costose. Non posso credere che tutti quelli che si fermano non riescano ad avere rapporti con una donna in altro modo, è statisticamente improbabile. Allora mi chiedo cosa passa nella testa dei loro clienti, e dire che sono sfigati mi sembra riduttivo.


Beh se ti basi sulle macchine nuove e costose per me l'etichetta di sfigato e' azzeccatissima...

ahahahahah

poi accoppiata ai trans....aaaaaaeeeeeeeiiiiiiii.....

maronn....

ahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi sembra facile liquidarla così. Oggettivamente: guardo dalla finestra dell'ufficio e vedo 3 prostitute, sono 3 ragazze straniere, una delle 3 oggettivamente molto brutta. Non si è ancora capito se sia una donna, ma dato che trans e prostitute operano tradizionalmente in luoghi diversi... E' evidente che tutte e tre siano drogate come cavalli. Sono senza dubbio in una condizione di sfruttamento. Le condizioni igieniche sono ... quelle che ti dà un marciapiede. Ma lavorano, parecchio. Questo per me è inspiegabile, ma lo devo constatare. E le macchine che si fermano sono anche macchine nuove e costose. Non posso credere che tutti quelli che si fermano non riescano ad avere rapporti con una donna in altro modo, è statisticamente improbabile. Allora mi chiedo cosa passa nella testa dei loro clienti, *e dire che sono sfigati mi sembra riduttivo*.


verissimo.però diciamo che se sei la moglie non ti serva l'analisi sociale ma la comprensione di questo comportamento.
e secondo me non è affatto detto che ci siano carenze o deficienze  all'interno del rapporto e non possa trattarsi di _semplice _sfizio alla faccia della coppia e della correttezza.
leggerlo equiparandolo alla partitella di calcetto con gli amici mi pare riduttivo e lesivo dell'intelligenza


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uh la madonna....nel mondo degli umani nessuno è perfetto...
> Tu vorresti tutti santi e perfettini...eh la madonna...di Loreto...
> 
> *Insomma tu vuoi il marito perfetto *e la botte ubriaca...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


perché no:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Gia però il venerdì al casello per la Svizzera c'è la fila, sulla Salaria la sera non si cammina, i voli per mete tipo Cuba o il Brasile per non parlare della Thailandia sono sempre pieni di soli uomini, i siti con annunci di Escort proliferano a più non posso...........ma se c'è tutta quest'offerta, e nessuno ci va con queste zoccole, dov'è la domanda......aaahhh gia...che pollo.....stè cose le fanno......GLI ALTRI.....
> 
> In SPA come quelle frequentate dal cognato della tipa ci sono stato (SONO SINGLE), mi ci sono divertito un mondo, e non mi sono mai sentito un fallito di merda senza arte ne parte.........


Indubbbio mio caro che essere single comporta anche dei vantaggi mica da poco...
Esempio...non avere una moglie a cui dover sempre rendere conto di tutto quel che si fa, dove, perchè, con chi ecc..ecc....
Se poi caschi dentro nei ricatti...ah ma non mi ami abbastanza, ah se mi amassi veramente faresti tutto quello che dico io e come lo voglio io e quando lo voglio io...

Hai voglia se non ci si diverte lì....

Ma tu non eri quello da sposare per tutte qua dentro....

Allora prima di sposarti ricordati di dire...ehi carina...guarda che a me piace andare anche in certi posticini...come a te piace andare nei centri benessere...no?

Così sei sicuro di non cascare dentro le sgrinfie della tizia che non fa per te no?:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché no:mrgreen:


Tu cosa offri in cambio?


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu cosa offri in cambio?


pacco sorpresa:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (18 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> L'acidità dilaga...non ci siamo....e poi sono sorridi che aiutano a sdrammatizzare, non vedo nessuno rotolarsi in terra con i crampi allo stomaco....anche io ho quotato ed approvato Sole, cosa cambia? *chiedile cosa ne pensa sull'andare ad amanti.....magari la rivaluti Ah, il ciclo......*


*

*
Volevo scrivere la stessa cosa ma non osavo....
Nonostante approvi tutto il bel discorso di sole....


----------



## Annuccia (18 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uh la madonna....nel mondo degli umani nessuno è perfetto...
> Tu vorresti tutti santi e perfettini...eh la madonna...di Loreto...
> 
> Insomma tu vuoi il marito perfetto e la botte ubriaca...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


secondo me minerva non intende questo...
sa bene come tutti che il marito e la moglie perfetta non esiste
il fatto è che quando accade qualcosa e la moglie lo scopre turba un equilibrio...e qualcosa viene a mancare..che sia l'amante,le amanti...i siti porno le spa e chi piu ne ha piu ne metta
io personalmente dico la mia ma non mi linciate..perchè dico la mia...
avrei preferito che mio marito avesse frequentato una spa del genere invece di venire a sapere che aveva una relazione con una sola donna...certo nemmeno questa situazione è gradevole...per niente perchè è sempre un qualcosa che non include lei,che viene fatta di nascosto a lei...


----------



## Tubarao (18 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu non eri quello da sposare per tutte qua dentro....


Magari sono quello da sposare proprio perchè non ha problemi a dire che in vita sua è andato a puttane, con suo sommo piacere. 

Magari sono quello da sposare perchè è quello che è anche grazie al fatto che in vita sua, quando ha potuto ovviamente perchè non naviga nell'oro, si è trastullato un pomeriggio intero con due escort a casa sua (e la sera le due si sono pure godute una carbonara preparata dal sottoscritto che stanno ancora a leccarsi i baffi) e si sono trovate così bene col sottoscritto che una ancora si ricorda di mandargli gli augiri di compelanno e a tutte le feste comandate.

Magari sono quello da sposare perchè...........IO SO' IO


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Magari sono quello da sposare proprio perchè non ha problemi a dire che in vita sua è andato a puttane, con suo sommo piacere.
> 
> Magari sono quello da sposare perchè è quello che è anche grazie al fatto che in vita sua, quando ha potuto ovviamente perchè non naviga nell'oro, si è trastullato un pomeriggio intero con due escort a casa sua (e la sera le due si sono pure godute una carbonara preparata dal sottoscritto che stanno ancora a leccarsi i baffi) e si sono trovate così bene col sottoscritto che una ancora si ricorda di mandargli gli augiri di compelanno e a tutte le feste comandate.
> 
> Magari sono quello da sposare perchè...........IO SO' IO


Io ti consiglio di stare molto schiscio su confessare certe "frequentazioni"....damme retta...

po' fa' tu...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (18 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché no:mrgreen:


magari....ma non esiste...non lo fanno più....
ne hanno svenduti un paio molti anni fa...i nostri nonni forse...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Mi dispiace che sei rimasta allibita, non volevo mancare di rispetto a nessuno, ma è un dato di fatto che molti uomini pagano per un rapporto sessuale.
> Non li ho giustificati, ho solo detto che tutto va bene finchè le mogli non se ne accorgono.
> Dal momento in cui la moglie lo viene a sapere le cose sono due: o accetta di vivere con uno (come tanti) che paga le altre donne per il proprio bisogno sessuale, oppure lo lascia.
> Ripeto: non giustifico assolutamente nessuno, ma le statistiche parlano chiaro.
> Una donna di strada ha molti clienti e non sono tutti celibi...


Tanto è vero e non sto scherzando che molte volte mi è capitato di ricevere offerte sessuali da insospettabili in cambio del fatto che io sia carino con loro...e ciò comportava pincy...na borsetta...un paio di scarpe...e mi è perfino capitato di sentirmi dire...ah io con te ci verrei ma tu sei troppo povero per i miei standard...

Ma lo so...io vivo in una valle di truzzeeeeeeeeee....


----------



## Tubarao (18 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Io ti consiglio di stare molto schiscio su confessare certe "frequentazioni"....damme retta...
> 
> po' fa' tu...
> 
> ahahahahahah


E' vero. Quelli da sposare sono quelli schisci.............poi però non rompessero il cazzo se scoprono che vanno nelle SPA in Austria, oppure si fanno fare i soffocotti dalla collega. L'hai voluto schiscio ? E te lo tieni.

What you see is what you get. Quello che vedi è quello che hai Stermy. E quello che si vede è anche un Tubarao che in determinati periodi della sua vita si è divertito con escort varie. E fino a prova contraria....quello che si vede.....ACCHIAPPA ANCORA PARECCHIO.


Voi continuate a stare schisci ....me raccomando.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Magari sono quello da sposare proprio perchè non ha problemi a dire che in vita sua è andato a puttane, con suo sommo piacere.
> 
> Magari sono quello da sposare perchè è quello che è anche grazie al fatto che in vita sua, quando ha potuto ovviamente perchè non naviga nell'oro, si è trastullato un pomeriggio intero con due escort a casa sua (e la sera le due si sono pure godute una carbonara preparata dal sottoscritto che stanno ancora a leccarsi i baffi) e si sono trovate così bene col sottoscritto che una ancora si ricorda di mandargli gli augiri di compelanno e a tutte le feste comandate.
> 
> Magari sono quello da sposare perchè...........IO SO' IO


Si si si ...tu sposati e poi ci dici...eheheheheheeheheh...
Vogliono ghermirti...

Ma soprattutto vogliono sposarti perchè hai un'intelligenza particolare che a molti di noi manca...
Quella di saper dire loro sempre quello che vogliono sentirsi dire...
Poi so benissimo data la faina che sei...

Che voltato l'angolo con molta sciallanza fai quello che ti pare no?


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' vero. Quelli da sposare sono quelli schisci.............poi però non rompessero il cazzo se scoprono che vanno nelle SPA in Austria, oppure si fanno fare i soffocotti dalla collega. L'hai voluto schiscio ? E te lo tieni.
> 
> What you see is what you get. Quello che vedi è quello che hai Stermy. E quello che si vede è anche un Tubarao che in determinati periodi della sua vita si è divertito con escort varie. E fino a prova contraria....quello che si vede.....ACCHIAPPA ANCORA PARECCHIO.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Magari sono quello da sposare proprio perchè non ha problemi a dire che in vita sua è andato a puttane, con suo sommo piacere.
> 
> Magari sono quello da sposare perchè è quello che è anche grazie al fatto che in vita sua, quando ha potuto ovviamente perchè non naviga nell'oro, si è trastullato un pomeriggio intero con due escort a casa sua (e la sera le due si sono pure godute una carbonara preparata dal sottoscritto che stanno ancora a leccarsi i baffi) e si sono trovate così bene col sottoscritto che una ancora si ricorda di mandargli gli augiri di compelanno e a tutte le feste comandate.
> 
> Magari sono quello da sposare perchè...........IO SO' IO


E magari sei quello da sposare perchè tutte queste cose le hai fatte da single, non ti nascondi dietro a un dito e non parli di conquiste come qualcuno e quando trovi la donna della tua vita saprai essere il suo compagno....

Ovviamente io mi candido...
Scrivo con il cell e non posso aggiungere faccina con cuori e bacio


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' vero. Quelli da sposare sono quelli schisci.............poi però non rompessero il cazzo se scoprono che vanno nelle SPA in Austria, oppure si fanno fare i soffocotti dalla collega. L'hai voluto schiscio ? E te lo tieni.
> 
> What you see is what you get. Quello che vedi è quello che hai Stermy. E quello che si vede è anche un Tubarao che in determinati periodi della sua vita si è divertito con escort varie. E fino a prova contraria....quello che si vede.....ACCHIAPPA ANCORA PARECCHIO.
> 
> ...


Forse stai facendo confusione....io nel tuo caso lo trovo comprensibile l'andare a mignotte mentre da sposato no, anche se da single anch'io ti ripeto ce so' ito...

e che di solito non faccia piacere sapere che il compagno frequenti puttane non e' un pettegolezzo....

se poi incocci sempre persone di cosi' larghe vedute, hai parecchio culo, pero' viceversa te riconsiglio di stare in campana tu...

Ps: te sei offeso per lo sfigato....

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si si si ...tu sposati e poi ci dici...eheheheheheeheheh...
> Vogliono ghermirti...
> 
> Ma soprattutto vogliono sposarti perchè hai un'intelligenza particolare che a molti di noi manca...
> ...


Mai pensato che quello chw dice é semplicemente quello che pensa.
Brutto eh pensare che esistono anche uomini così. Pane al pane e vino sl vino senza grandi patemi e che non hanno bisogno di intortare per portarsi una a letto....

Brutto il commento finale....(IMHO)

Scusa tuba so che non hai bisogno dell'avvocato difensore..


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Maggio 2012)

*Si si si Tuba*

Quasi quasi ti sposo pure io ahahahahhaha

Io ti pulisco casa tu mi prometti che schiatti presto, non vorrai mica farmi mancare i miei diritti spero!

blu


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E magari sei quello da sposare perchè tutte queste cose le hai fatte da single, non ti nascondi dietro a un dito e non parli di conquiste come qualcuno e quando trovi la donna della tua vita saprai essere il suo compagno....
> 
> Ovviamente io mi candido...
> Scrivo con il cell e non posso aggiungere faccina con cuori e bacio


Guarda che e' molto facile continuare a frequentare mignotte anche da sposato, se non ti e' ben radicato il discrimine coadiuvato da qualche concetto basilare, specie se poi il considerare l'andare a mignotte gia' da single e' come passare na' serata tra amici  a magna' carbonara e canta' l'osteria dei magnaccioni...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Maggio 2012)

*Volevo farlo prima ma la tipa si è incazzata*



exStermy ha detto:


> Che flash...
> 
> anche un mio cognato (il fratello della sorella di mia moglie) si sollazza  cosi' in Austria una settimana alla volta col suo gruppetto di ciavadores da esportazione...ahahahahah
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


blu


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> blu


tu nun me piji  mai sul serio....

me potrei traumatizza'....

ahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Guarda che e' molto facile continuare a frequentare mignotte anche da sposato, se non ti e' ben radicato il discrimine coadiuvato da qualche concetto basilare, specie se poi il considerare l'andare a mignotte gia' da single e' come passare na' serata tra amici  a magna' carbonara e canta' l'osteria dei magnaccioni...
> 
> ahahahahahah


Forse si forse no... In caso posso sempre fanculizzarlo
E poi hai appena detto che 'hai fatto abche tu, devo pensare che hai proseguito?!!!!!


----------



## bastardo dentro (18 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Indubbiamente non è reato. Ma è un vacuo di umanità, di valori, di emotività: allora mi chiedo che tipo di famiglia possa costituire, quali valori ed affettività possa trasmettere una persona che ha questa distonia. Non giudico, me lo chiedo davvero.


la mia esperienza. ho avuto un'amante molti anni fa di cui mi sono perdutamente innamorat. ho una bella moglie - con cui ho una vita sessuale soddisfacente ma non come vorrei io (i.e. io ferei l'amore la mattina quando mi alzo e la sera quando vado a dormire...) anche se lavoro 15 ore al giorno

non sono mai andato con una prostituta nè di altro bordo nè di basso bordo anche se la fantasia erotica più trasgressiva mi farebbe preferire queste ultime... ciò che mi frena è l'aspetto sanitario, non vorrei in alcun modo "coinvolgere" mia moglie nelle mie porcherie, il fatto che possano essere in qualche modo costrette, sfruttate o altro. Il desiderio ce l'ho, forte. Non spetta a me dire se ho dei valori morali il giudizio lo lascio alla mia compagna di una vita ai miei figli ai miei amici. Resta il fatto che io a mignotte o con altre donne andrei e penso di poterlo fare abbastanz tranquillamente, quantomeno a pagamento.... Mi reprimo e mi comprimo per non farlo. A volte sono sereno, a volte meno ma penso sia un pò la storia di tutti...

bastardo dentro


----------



## free (18 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Forse stai facendo confusione....io nel tuo caso lo trovo comprensibile l'andare a mignotte mentre da sposato no, anche se da single anch'io ti ripeto ce so' ito...
> 
> e che di solito non faccia piacere sapere che il compagno frequenti puttane non e' un pettegolezzo....
> 
> ...


in effetti riguardo a questo è molto diverso essere single o sposati, e le larghe vedute esistono davvero!
personalmente, ho sempre "difeso" le single che hanno parecchie avventure e vengono considerate zoccole: secondo me non lo sono affatto!
così come ho lavorato e lavoro con pregiudicati di vario tipo
chi è single può fare più o meno ciò che gli pare, e non è che deve esporre i manifesti per chiarire ciò che è, basta essere schietti riguardo al passato e all'idea di futuro, qualora si intenda intraprendere una relazione seria
non è che sia necessario spiattellare tutto, ma secondo me è sciocco insabbiare ad oltranza


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse si forse no... In caso posso sempre fanculizzarlo
> E poi hai appena detto che 'hai fatto abche tu, devo pensare che hai proseguito?!!!!!


No, sempre e solo da singles, pero' ti confesso che e' molto facile farlo diventare un "vizio" alla stregua della dipendenza da fumo o alcool...

ci vuole molto autocontrollo...


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> in effetti riguardo a questo è molto diverso essere single o sposati, e le larghe vedute esistono davvero!
> personalmente, ho sempre "difeso" le single che hanno parecchie avventure e vengono considerate zoccole: secondo me non lo sono affatto!
> così come ho lavorato e lavoro con pregiudicati di vario tipo
> chi è single può fare più o meno ciò che gli pare, e non è che deve esporre i manifesti per chiarire ciò che è, basta essere schietti riguardo al passato e all'idea di futuro, qualora si intenda intraprendere una relazione seria
> non è che sia necessario spiattellare tutto, ma secondo me è sciocco insabbiare ad oltranza


Ma e' chiaro che da singles uno puo' fare che cazzo gli pare, pero' se te da singles te sei ripassata un intero battaglione, te conviene confessa' solo il piantone di guardia o al massimo al massimo anche l'ufficiale di picchetto perche' poi uno pensa male...

poi e' chiaro, prevengo, che anche quella uscita da un convento possa diventa' la capo zoccola, pero' di solito quella che s'e' ripassata il battaglione, c'ha ormai pure i freni inibitori andati a puttane...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> No, sempre e solo da singles, pero' ti confesso che e' molto facile farlo diventare un "vizio" alla stregua della dipendenza da fumo o alcool...
> 
> ci vuole molto autocontrollo...


Si questo lo credo anch'io


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma e' chiaro che da singles uno puo' fare che cazzo gli pare, pero' se te da singles te sei ripassata un intero battaglione, te conviene confessa' solo il piantone di guardia o al massimo al massimo anche l'ufficiale di picchetto perche' poi uno pensa male...
> 
> poi e' chiaro, prevengo, che anche quella uscita da un convento possa diventa' la capo zoccola, pero' di solito quella che s'e' ripassata il battaglione, c'ha ormai pure i freni inibitori andati a puttane...
> 
> ahahahahah


il problema sta nel fatto che voi maschietti siete degli insicuri cronici(con le debite eccezioni :mrgreen e quando vi informate sul pregresso... siete molto più tranquilli se vi viene raccontato che siete stati preceduti da pochi, minidotati inetti. Diversamente è una tragedia. E poi, una volta sicuri di aver messo in casa Santa Maria Goretti, andate a cercare le escort... c'è da riflettere, no?


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si questo lo credo anch'io


Ce ne stanno di pirla/drogati che si rovinano....nei night ogni sera c'era sempre il coglione che dopo aver speso 10 stipendi andava pure in bianco e s'inkazzava co' la ragassssa ed il magnager del locale.......

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il problema sta nel fatto che voi maschietti siete degli insicuri cronici(con le debite eccezioni :mrgreen e quando vi informate sul pregresso... siete molto più tranquilli se vi viene raccontato che siete stati preceduti da pochi, minidotati inetti. Diversamente è una tragedia. E poi, una volta sicuri di aver messo in casa Santa Maria Goretti, andate a cercare le escort... c'è da riflettere, no?


MAAAA STAAIIII SCHERRZAANNDDDOOO????

ahahahahahah

secondo te io a mia moglie o alle altre chiedevo i "dati tecnici" dei loro ex?

e che so' Mario?

ahahahahahahah

Ps: comunque uno sveglio, anche sulla supposta Santa Maria Goretti che se ritrova in casa dovrebbe dormire con un occhio solo, oseno' se ritrova solo la supposta...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (18 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quasi quasi ti sposo pure io ahahahahhaha
> 
> Io ti pulisco casa tu mi prometti che schiatti presto, non vorrai mica farmi mancare i miei diritti spero!
> 
> blu



E' inutile che fai dell'ironia ad minchiam.

Chiedi a Sole (Solina, perdonami se tiro dentro te, ma la tua storia da questo punto è emblematica) se avesse preferito da subito sapere che il marito era uno che subiva il fascino di certe cose.

Più in generale.

Io rimango dell'opinione che non sono certe azioni a classificare una persona, ma la testa con cui le compie. 

Io sono dell'opinione che, proprio perchè le ho fatte certe cose, in una relazione avrei gli strumenti per valutare se rifarlo o no, sapendo bene cosa posso ricevere da una parte e cosa posso ricevere dall'altra.

Con questo non voglio dire che chi non ha provato non potrebbe mettere bocca in certi discorsi, ma quantomeno dovrebbe farlo concedendo il benefiicio del dubbio ai suoi interlocutori.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io rimango dell'opinione che non sono certe azioni a classificare una persona, ma la testa con cui le compie.
> 
> Io sono dell'opinione che, proprio perchè le ho fatte certe cose, in una relazione avrei gli strumenti per valutare se rifarlo o no, sapendo bene cosa posso ricevere da una parte e cosa posso ricevere dall'altra.
> 
> Con questo non voglio dire che chi non ha provato non potrebbe mettere bocca in certi discorsi, ma quantomeno dovrebbe farlo concedendo il benefiicio del dubbio ai suoi interlocutori.


era proprio quello che pensavo io: una persona può fare assolutamente tutte le esperienze che vuole, ma sono le motivazioni ed il controllo sulle proprie azioni, cioè la testa, che fanno la differenza. Per quello mi chiedevo... cosa c'è nella testa di certi uomini, ma non per fare del sarcasmo, proprio per capire.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> era proprio quello che pensavo io: una persona può fare assolutamente tutte le esperienze che vuole, ma sono le motivazioni ed il controllo sulle proprie azioni, cioè la testa, che fanno la differenza. Per quello mi chiedevo... cosa c'è nella testa di certi uomini, ma non per fare del sarcasmo, proprio per capire.


Effettivamente certe cose me le sono sempre chieste pure io.
Come diavolo è possibile, dopo che la televisione ti bombarda continuamente con informazioni riguardanti quante e quali peripezie molte di queste ragazze sono costrette a subire, che un uomo possa trovare il coraggio di fermarsi al bordo di una strada con la propria macchina e chiedere il prezzo. 
Come diavolo è possibile che a casa hai Liz Hurley che ti aspetta e tu trovi trasgressivo andare in macchina con una che sembra la sorella brutta di quello dei Jeffersons.
Sul lungomare di Salvador de Bahia ho visto uomini, italiani, approcciare ragazzine che era palese non avessero più di 15 anni e lo schifo che ho sentito dentro è stato enorme.

Pero (mi si è rotto sulla tastiera il tasto con la o accentata, quindi non rompete ), alcune dinamiche ormai penso di averle individuate. 

C'è la categoria dei fautori della conquista che ormai non riescono a conquistare più una sega e non si danno pace.
C'è la categoria degli animali.
C'è la categoria dei morti di figa.

I primi sono fantastici. A Cuba ho visto sessantenni con abbigliamenti improponibili scimmiottare atteggiamenti da adolescenti che più che pena facevano ridere. 

I secondi e i terzi sono i peggiori. In certi posti si sentono come Lucignolo nel paese dei balocchi e perdono ogni senso della misura, sopratutto dal punto di vista dell'educazione (Io pago, tu zoccola, augh)
Ho visto uomini che riusciti a farsi buttare fuori da una discoteca cubana, dove il 90% delle ragazze è più che ben disposto ad un approccio, per maleducazione.......


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> in effetti riguardo a questo è molto diverso essere single o sposati, e le larghe vedute esistono davvero!
> personalmente, ho sempre "difeso" le single che hanno parecchie avventure e vengono considerate zoccole: secondo me non lo sono affatto!
> così come ho lavorato e lavoro con pregiudicati di vario tipo
> chi è single può fare più o meno ciò che gli pare, e non è che deve esporre i manifesti per chiarire ciò che è, basta essere schietti riguardo al passato e all'idea di futuro, qualora si intenda intraprendere una relazione seria
> non è che sia necessario spiattellare tutto, ma secondo me è sciocco insabbiare ad oltranza


Si ma capisci che chi è single e va con sposati...può creare dei pasticci nelle coppie altrui eh?
E uscirne sempre sciallo comunque...
Perchè può sempre dire...che cazzo vuoi da me? E' stata lei o lui a venire in cerca di me...
Si ok...mi sono trombato tua moglie e allora? Che cazzo vuoi da me?

Il single è sempre protetto e non ha nulla da perdere...no?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il problema sta nel fatto che voi maschietti siete degli insicuri cronici(con le debite eccezioni :mrgreen e quando vi informate sul pregresso... siete molto più tranquilli se vi viene raccontato che siete stati preceduti da pochi, minidotati inetti. Diversamente è una tragedia. E poi, una volta sicuri di aver messo in casa Santa Maria Goretti, andate a cercare le escort... c'è da riflettere, no?


Perchè un marito vuole in casa una donna che sia come la chiesa no?
Casta et meretrix!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ce ne stanno di pirla/drogati che si rovinano....nei night ogni sera c'era sempre il coglione che dopo aver speso 10 stipendi andava pure in bianco e s'inkazzava co' la ragassssa ed il magnager del locale.......
> 
> ahahahahah


Beh...nel rovigoto...la teronia de noantri...un gruppo di mogli è riuscita a far chiudere un locale...proprio per sto motivo qua...capisci nel dopo lavoro i mariti...invece di do tassete al bar...dilapidavano tutto con le donnine del locale...ciò...500 euro per una bottiglia di champagne e do coccole no?

ahahahahaahahahaha


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Magari sono quello da sposare proprio perchè non ha problemi a dire che in vita sua è andato a puttane, con suo sommo piacere.
> 
> Magari sono quello da sposare perchè è quello che è anche grazie al fatto che in vita sua, quando ha potuto ovviamente perchè non naviga nell'oro, si è trastullato un pomeriggio intero con due escort a casa sua (e la sera le due si sono pure godute una carbonara preparata dal sottoscritto che stanno ancora a leccarsi i baffi) e si sono trovate così bene col sottoscritto che una ancora si ricorda di mandargli gli augiri di compelanno e a tutte le feste comandate.
> 
> Magari sono quello da sposare perchè...........IO SO' IO


ma questo nulla c'entra  con un rapporto di coppia.
da solo fai quel che vuoi, se abbiamo una famiglia mi devi (e ti devo) rendere conto di comportamenti e scelte


----------



## Tubarao (18 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questo nulla c'entra  con un rapporto di coppia.
> da solo fai quel che vuoi, se abbiamo una famiglia mi devi (e ti devo) rendere conto di comportamenti e scelte


Se non fosse morto sarebbe ancora in vita e se non fosse cieco ci vedrebbe benissimo.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questo nulla c'entra  con un rapporto di coppia.
> da solo fai quel che vuoi, se abbiamo una famiglia mi devi (e ti devo) rendere conto di comportamenti e scelte



Ma dove siamo?
Amore o controllo sociale dell'altro?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se non fosse morto sarebbe ancora in vita e se non fosse cieco ci vedrebbe benissimo.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Vedi come è abile il tuba a dirti quello che ti serve?
:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se non fosse morto sarebbe ancora in vita e se non fosse cieco ci vedrebbe benissimo.


e se non fosse sposato sarebbe un ottimo marito


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (18 Maggio 2012)

lunanera ha detto:


> Cari amici del forum,
> premetto che non sono tradita, ne traditrice, ma vi chiedo una consulenza.
> 
> Oggi ho visto per il solito caffè del pomeriggio mia sorella, già al telefono da ieri l'avevo sentita scossa, e pensavo tra me e me che cavolo è successo!!! Sempre allegra, gentile, sposata con un uomo simpatico, sbruffone quanto profondissimo, dolce con lei, 2 bimbe bellissime di 4 e  2 anni, fa la casalinga, una vita di agi, il marito non le fa mancare nulla.
> ...


Se tua sorella ha la fortuna di essere economicamente senza problemi,io la porterei dal piu' figlio di pu**ana avvocato divorzista nel raggio di 300 chilometri.
Se il maritone furbone non ha altro problema nella vita che andare a troie (rischiando di attaccare delle malattie incurabili all'ignara consorte),che continui pure ad andarci,chi glielo vieta?
Ma un simile ammasso d'immondizia non ha poi molti valori da passare alla sua prole,a parte quelli della BCE.
Nessuno l'ha obbligato con la pistola alla tempia o una siringa sporca puntata alla carotide a sposarsi,giurando davanti ad un pubblico ufficiale e/o ad un ministro della Chiesa di rispettare sua moglie ed esserle FEDELE.
Se a lui va d'andare a sboldre nessun problema,basta essere responsabili delle proprie azioni.
Ciao.


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

Peccato, nun ce stanno piu' le carriole de na' vorta...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e se non fosse sposato sarebbe un ottimo marito
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se non fosse morto sarebbe ancora in vita e se non fosse cieco ci vedrebbe benissimo.


devo ridere?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> devo ridere?


provaci no?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> provaci no?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


hai qualche altra foto recente?

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (18 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questo nulla c'entra  con un rapporto di coppia.
> da solo fai quel che vuoi, se abbiamo una famiglia mi devi (e ti devo) rendere conto di comportamenti e scelte


Rispondo seriamente.

Proprio in base al fatto che ti devo rendere conto di comportamento e scelte, non vedo il motivo di nascondere il passato, qualunque esso sia.

Invece qui leggo storie di persone che credevano che i loro partner, a differenza del resto della popolazione modiale, al bagno lasciassero un odore di sandalo e mughetto e quando invece hanno scoperto che pure loro, come il resto della popolazione mondiale, lasciano l'odore a noi tuttì noto, gli è cascato il mondo addosso.


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2012)

a fronte delle mie ovvietà tubarao sta dicendo che sarebbe un buon marito per il fatto che ha avuto rapporti con prostitute e non ha problemi a dirlo.
effettivamente è più originale


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Rispondo seriamente.
> 
> Proprio in base al fatto che ti devo rendere conto di comportamento e scelte, *non vedo il motivo di nascondere il passato, qualunque esso sia.
> 
> *Invece qui leggo storie di persone che credevano che i loro partner, a differenza del resto della popolazione modiale, al bagno lasciassero un odore di sandalo e mughetto e quando invece hanno scoperto che pure loro, come il resto della popolazione mondiale, lasciano l'odore a noi tuttì noto, gli è cascato il mondo addosso.


e questo da chi è uscito?non mi pare di averlo letto.
ad ogni modo (un'altra ovvietà)senza essere in odore di santità, ci sono uomini che senza ipocrisia si sentirebbero sfigati a dover pagare una donna per portarsela a letto


----------



## Tubarao (18 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a fronte delle mie ovvietà tubarao sta dicendo che sarebbe un buon marito per il fatto che ha avuto rapporti con prostitute e non ha problemi a dirlo.
> effettivamente è più originale


No. Ho solo detto che ad una mia futura compagna non mi sognerei mai di nasconderle di aver fatto, con mio indiscusso piacere, certe cose......per poi magari fargliele scoprire nel più traumatico dei modi.


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Rispondo seriamente.
> 
> Proprio in base al fatto che ti devo rendere conto di comportamento e scelte, non vedo il motivo di nascondere il passato, qualunque esso sia.
> 
> Invece qui leggo storie di persone che credevano che i loro partner, a differenza del resto della popolazione modiale, al bagno lasciassero un odore di sandalo e mughetto e quando invece hanno scoperto che pure loro, come il resto della popolazione mondiale, lasciano l'odore a noi tuttì noto, gli è cascato il mondo addosso.


ma scusa ti faccio una domanda....

quando stavi con quella che dicesti s'era trombata mezzo paese e l'altra meta' anelava invidiosa, se un giorno avessi scoperto che t'avesse messo le corna, secondo la tua logica non dovevi assolutamente turbarti, visto che dai per scontato che pure chi non confessa il suo passato alla fine e' un bastardo traditore come tutti...

o no? te la saresti presa?


----------



## Annuccia (18 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Rispondo seriamente.
> 
> Proprio in base al fatto che ti devo rendere conto di comportamento e scelte, non vedo il motivo di nascondere il passato, qualunque esso sia.
> 
> Invece qui leggo storie di persone che *credevano che i loro partner*, a differenza del resto della popolazione modiale, al bagno lasciassero un odore di sandalo e mughetto e quando invece hanno scoperto che pure loro, come il resto della popolazione mondiale, lasciano l'odore a noi tuttì noto, gli è cascato il mondo addosso.




hai colto nel segno...bisognerebbe credere un po meno....
o meglio...
usare piu la razionalità,l'obbiettività e meno i sentimenti...
mio marito ad esempio è stato sempre una testa gloriosa per non dire un'altra cosa....
ha sempre giocato col fuoco,perchè è così..lo è sempre stato...e mi ha sempre raccontato tutto(qualche padella in testa volava ogni tanto)
ma l'ultima volta beh ci sono andati di mezzo i sentimenti e li davvero il mondo mio è finito....
perchè so che cmq nulla tornera in me come prima..per lui si figurati..per me no...perchè credevo in lui...
ecco perchè ho scritto in qualche risposta che avrei preferito avesse frequentato non 1 ma anche 2 3 spa del genere...aver scopato con 2 3 4 donne anzicche con una sola..per tre mesi...
pure io sono per la fedeltà,lo sono sempre stat,non ho mai tradito mio marito....ma forse perchè non ho imcontrato mai qualcuno che mi piacesse che mi attirasse davvero....
magari domani o dopodomani chissa anche io che parlo parlo finisco in una ragnatela del genere....


----------



## Ultimo (18 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e questo da chi è uscito?non mi pare di averlo letto.
> ad ogni modo (un'altra ovvietà)senza essere in odore di santità, ci sono uomini che senza ipocrisia si sentirebbero sfigati a dover pagare una donna per portarsela a letto


Essendo uomo posso dare "credo" il mio contributo, non ci si sente soltanto sfigati andando da una prostituta, ma credo proprio che non ci si senta per nulla uomini, non capirò mai il senso dell'uomo che va a prostitute, e come contributo al mio intervento dico che sono andato anche in club privè di un certo livello. Questo per far capire che l'intervento è anche mirato al reale e non soltanto ad un pensiero fine soltanto a se stesso. 

PS chi mi domanda e come ti sei trovato in un club? la risposta è, il/la proprietario è un/a vecchia conoscenza di infanzia.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e questo da chi è uscito?non mi pare di averlo letto.
> ad ogni modo (un'altra ovvietà)senza essere in odore di santità, ci sono uomini che senza ipocrisia si sentirebbero sfigati a dover pagare una donna per portarsela a letto


Ma sullo sposato che prima arrivare a casa passa sul viale di turno, mentre la moglie ignara è a casa a preparare la cena, credevo fossimo tutti d'accordo. O no ? 

Sul fatto degli uomini di cui tu parli: io non mi sognerei mai di convincerli del contrario.

Il rispetto delle proprie idee e delle proprie convinzioni per me è sacrosanto, e proprio per lo stesso motivo, l'uomo di cui sopra non ci deve neanche lontanamente provare a rompermi le scatole definendomi tale se io, in un determinato momento della mia , senza sfruttare nessuna condizione di miseria o coercizione, e senza ingannare nessuno, ho deciso di spendere soldi in un certo modo.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Essendo uomo posso dare "credo" il mio contributo, *non ci si sente soltanto sfigati andando da una prostituta, ma credo proprio che non ci si senta per nulla uomini,* non capirò mai il senso dell'uomo che va a prostitute, e come contributo al mio intervento dico che sono andato anche in club privè di un certo livello. Questo per far capire che l'intervento è anche mirato al reale e non soltanto ad un pensiero fine soltanto a se stesso.
> 
> PS chi mi domanda e come ti sei trovato in un club? la risposta è, il/la proprietario è un/a vecchia conoscenza di infanzia.


questo cmq lo penso pure io,resta il fatto che il mestiere piu vecchio del mondo, nonostante la zoccolaggine gratuita che gira,è quello che non teme la crisi....
per quanto riguarda i club privè è un altro discorso...
ma pagare una donna per prestazioni...non lo so...ma se lo fanno un motivo credo lo debbano avere...magari è una mania..no magari credo sia una mania,un desiderio sessuale...una fantasia che con la moglie non puoi avere...di persone diverse starne è pieno il mondo...


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> questo cmq lo penso pure io,resta il fatto che il mestiere piu vecchio del mondo, nonostante la zoccolaggine gratuita che gira,è quello che *non teme la crisi....
> *per quanto riguarda i club privè è un altro discorso...
> ma pagare una donna per prestazioni...non lo so...ma se lo fanno un motivo credo lo debbano avere...magari è una mania..no magari credo sia una mania,un desiderio sessuale...una fantasia che con la moglie non puoi avere...di persone diverse starne è pieno il mondo...


vero tantissima richiesta, mai in esaurimento....anzi.
il sesso senza un minimo impegno psicologico , mentale e affettivo è sempre più agognato da tanti uomini.ecco la famosa botola...la prostituta scompare subito dopo l'uso ed è una gran bella peculiarità


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Maggio 2012)

*RIASSUNTO*

pagare una donna per avere delle prestazioni non è da sfigati...
.....è l'atteggiamento con cui lo fai o le motivazioni che ti portano a farlo ad essere tali 


ci vuole tanto a capirlo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Maggio 2012)

*dato che c'è la fila per sposarti....*

.....e pagare un uomo per avere prestazioni non è da sfigate.....




Tubarao, attendo tariffario in mp


----------



## Annuccia (18 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero tantissima richiesta, mai in esaurimento....anzi.
> il sesso senza un minimo impegno psicologico , mentale e affettivo è sempre più agognato da tanti uomini.ecco la famosa botola...la prostituta scompare subito dopo l'uso ed è una gran bella peculiarità



secondo me non è proprio questo...perchè qualcuna con cui fare sesso e basta e che si defili subito dopo senza ricomparire sulla tua strada la trovi anche gratuitamente...
è un impulso desiderio o fantasia come quella di essere picchiati..insultati..una cosa mentale..
secondo me è prorpio la fase dell'adescamento,chiedere quanto..farlo con una donna a pagamento che fa tutto cio che le chiedi che fa scattare la cosa...ci sono persone che per anni lo hanno fatto e non riuscivamno a smettere...per loro vedere una donna li che aspettava era una tentazione non indifferente...
noi non la condividiamo perchè non siamo come loro...o meglio fossi un uomo non credo andrei a prostitute...
ma è una realtà...il mondo è pieno di persone strane,diverse..


----------



## Indeciso (18 Maggio 2012)

Non riesco a seguire il filo logico della discussione....


----------



## Annuccia (18 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Non riesco a seguire il filo logico della discussione....


non preoccuparti...dai su rileggi e coraggio...
io adesso devo andare..devo svegliare mia figlia la pace è finita...
ma se la lascio dormire stasera facciamo capodanno...


----------



## Indeciso (18 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non preoccuparti...dai su rileggi e coraggio...io adesso devo andare..devo svegliare mia figlia la pace è finita...ma se la lascio dormire stasera facciamo capodanno...


Ho letto......insomma Tuba playboy


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Essendo uomo posso dare "credo" il mio contributo, non ci si sente soltanto sfigati andando da una prostituta, ma credo proprio che non ci si senta per nulla uomini, non capirò mai il senso dell'uomo che va a prostitute, e come contributo al mio intervento dico che sono andato anche in club privè di un certo livello. Questo per far capire che l'intervento è anche mirato al reale e non soltanto ad un pensiero fine soltanto a se stesso.
> 
> PS chi mi domanda e come ti sei trovato in un club? la risposta è, il/la proprietario è un/a vecchia conoscenza di infanzia.


azzo, dicono tutti cosi'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Ho letto......insomma Tuba playboy


no... Tuba ...baby doll


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> secondo me non è proprio questo...perchè qualcuna con cui fare sesso e basta e che si defili subito dopo senza ricomparire sulla tua strada la trovi anche gratuitamente...
> è un impulso desiderio o fantasia come quella di essere picchiati..insultati..una cosa mentale..
> secondo me è prorpio la fase dell'adescamento,chiedere quanto..farlo con una donna a pagamento che fa tutto cio che le chiedi che fa scattare la cosa...ci sono persone che per anni lo hanno fatto e non riuscivamno a smettere...per loro vedere una donna li che aspettava era una tentazione non indifferente...
> noi non la condividiamo perchè non siamo come loro...o meglio fossi un uomo non credo andrei a prostitute...
> ma è una realtà...il mondo è pieno di persone strane,diverse..


Mo' non esagerare col vederci la patologia....

e' quello che ha detto Minerva la molla....il sesso senza il minimo strascico o pensiero...

niente finzioni, coccole, condivisioni di pensieri o sentimenti etcetc

problematiche che invece s'innescano o sono potenziali con un'amante o gia' con la zoccola di passaggio...a meno che lei non sia concettualmente al livello della prostituta...


----------



## gas (18 Maggio 2012)

Scusate se mi intrometto.
Forse bisognerebbe capire i motivi per i quali gli uomini vanno con le prostitute, individuare i motivi potrebbe far capire meglio le motivazioni che portano a fare sesso a pagamento.

Non credete?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Mo' non esagerare col vederci la patologia....
> 
> e' quello che ha detto Minerva la molla....il sesso senza il minimo strascico o pensiero...
> 
> ...


insomma... concretizzare di sicuro senza dovere:
corteggiare
organizzare l'uscita
pensare la strategia
 ecc... eccc... ecc... con l'opzione di non dover fare i romantici e poter chiedere senza remore ciò che si vuole, no?


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> pagare una donna per avere delle prestazioni non è da sfigati...
> .....è l'atteggiamento con cui lo fai o le motivazioni che ti portano a farlo ad essere tali
> 
> 
> ci vuole tanto a capirlo?


cioe' fingere di non essere arrapati sfoggiando anche un aplomb british nun te fa senti' cosi'?

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> insomma... concretizzare di sicuro senza dovere:
> corteggiare
> organizzare l'uscita
> pensare la strategia
> ecc... eccc... ecc... con l'opzione di non dover fare i romantici e poter chiedere senza remore ciò che si vuole, no?


hai detto cotica...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> hai detto cotica...
> 
> ahahahahah


non vi conoscessi... ma vi conosco


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non vi conoscessi... ma vi conosco


e perche' io a voi no??

a casa manco er secondo canale se pija...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e perche' io a voi no??
> 
> a casa manco er secondo canale se pija...
> 
> ahahahahahah


... potrebbe essere l'antenna però... si fa presto a dire:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (18 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Mo' non esagerare col vederci la patologia....
> 
> e' quello che ha detto Minerva la molla....il sesso senza il minimo strascico o pensiero...
> 
> ...


io non ho parlato di patologia...


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... potrebbe essere l'antenna però... si fa presto a dire:mrgreen:


antenna e palo tutt'appposto...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io non ho parlato di patologia...


vabbe' paragonavi il tutto ai depravati che se fanno mena' ed altre amenita'...


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2012)

rileggendo vedo che il motto del marito in questione è chi non copula in compagnia è un ladro e una spia....va sempre con gli amici
beh o è un timido o fanno loro un prezzo comitiva:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' paragonavi il tutto ai depravati che se fanno mena' ed altre amenita'...


Stermy...che ti dispiace se io e Sbrì ti broccoliamo un po'
non c'abbiamo niente da fare...... :inlove:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Stermy...che ti dispiace se io e Sbrì ti broccoliamo un po'
> non c'abbiamo niente da fare...... :inlove:


si dai Stermy... non fare il timidone:lipstick:


----------



## Indeciso (18 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no... Tuba ...baby doll


No...Tuba...trombino


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si dai Stermy... non fare il timidone:lipstick:


prego fate pure...

propenso...

Ps: ma che v'ha colpito di prima?....

l'antenna o il palo?

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> prego fate pure...
> 
> propenso...
> 
> ...


L'antenna... :mrgreen:
volevamo essere d'aiuto a risintonizzare i canali.... e poi sarà questa tua risata che ne so... :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (18 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> L'antenna... :mrgreen:
> volevamo essere d'aiuto a risintonizzare i canali.... e poi sarà questa tua risata che ne so... :mrgreen:


Si però vi mancano le basi del broccolaggio a voi due..........

Non si può andare da uno e dirgli: *SICCOME NON AVEVAMO NIENTE DA FARE, *abbiamo deciso di broccolarti....... 

Messa così sembrava che l'alternativa era guardare i panni mentre s'asciugano


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> L'antenna... :mrgreen:
> volevamo essere d'aiuto a risintonizzare i canali.... e poi sarà questa tua risata che ne so... :mrgreen:


uao me se sta a forma' gia' er filino de bava...

(meno male che nun se vede)

ahahahahahah

comunque, ao' er telecomando lo tengo io che so' l'omo de casa...

te fai problemi?

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> L'antenna... :mrgreen:
> volevamo essere d'aiuto a risintonizzare i canali.... e poi sarà questa tua risata che ne so... :mrgreen:


sì , poi senza avatar, non registrato, hai un fascino tenebroso.


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2012)

guarda sterminatore che hanno scritto in amore e sesso che s'innamoravano di te perché non avevano niente da fare:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si però vi mancano le basi del broccolaggio a voi due..........
> 
> Non si può andare da uno e dirgli: *SICCOME NON AVEVAMO NIENTE DA FARE, *abbiamo deciso di broccolarti.......
> 
> Messa così sembrava che l'alternativa era guardare i panni mentre s'asciugano


non sta a guardà al capello...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda sterminatore che hanno scritto in amore e sesso che s'innamoravano di te perché non avevano niente da fare:mrgreen:


beh... mi ricordo una famosa canzone a tal proposito...:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si però vi mancano le basi del broccolaggio a voi due..........
> 
> Non si può andare da uno e dirgli: *SICCOME NON AVEVAMO NIENTE DA FARE, *abbiamo deciso di broccolarti.......
> 
> Messa così sembrava che l'alternativa era guardare i panni mentre s'asciugano





Minerva ha detto:


> guarda sterminatore che hanno scritto in amore e sesso che s'innamoravano di te perché non avevano niente da fare:mrgreen:



bè siamo state oneste no???? ...almeno Stermy ha avuto la possibilità di scegliere in massima trasparenza ! mo mettetece 'na pezza!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh... mi ricordo una famosa canzone a tal proposito...:mrgreen:


infatti la citazione al mio conterraneo non è casuale


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì , poi senza avatar, non registrato, hai un fascino tenebroso.


vabbe' nun esagerate oseno' stasera so' cazzi pe' mi moje...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non sta a guardà al capello...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh... mi ricordo una famosa canzone a tal proposito...:mrgreen:


buona tu che alle scuse ci penso io :blu:


----------



## Tubarao (18 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè siamo state oneste no???? ...almeno Stermy ha avuto la possibilità di scegliere in massima trasparenza ! mo mettetece 'na pezza!  :mrgreen:


Brave


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda sterminatore che hanno scritto in amore e sesso che s'innamoravano di te perché non avevano niente da fare:mrgreen:


eccazzo proprio dove nun se legge?

Mine' vai e riporta...

Ps: pero' n'anticchia d'invidia leggo in te....

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> buona tu che alle scuse ci penso io :blu:


allora state a cavallo....

ahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh... mi ricordo una famosa canzone a tal proposito...:mrgreen:


ocio che finiva male...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sole (18 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> L'acidità dilaga...non ci siamo....e poi sono sorridi che aiutano a sdrammatizzare, non vedo nessuno rotolarsi in terra con i crampi allo stomaco....anche io ho quotato ed approvato Sole, cosa cambia? *chiedile cosa ne pensa sull'andare ad amanti.....magari la rivaluti *Ah, il ciclo......


Te lo dico subito cosa ne penso. Penso che, se si è sposati e apparentemente felici, andare ad amanti di nascosto sia più o meno come andare a prostitute. Penso che il tradimento, in generale, non sia mai una bella cosa come non è bello mentire e vivere di sotterfugi... almeno non fa per me, non mi fa stare bene, non mi rende felice. 

Penso però che possa capitare in fasi particolari della propria vita. Io negli ultimi due anni ho avuto degli amanti, non sono stata certo una santa, ma sono in una situazione di crisi appurata e condivisa con mio marito, lui sa tutto e siamo perennemente in bilico tra lo stare insieme e la separazione. Abbiamo un rapporto sofferto e io mi sono sempre sforzata di essere onesta, non gli ho mai mentito su come percepisco e vivo il nostro rapporto di coppia, nè sul fatto che ho avuto altri uomini da quando ho scoperto i suoi tradimenti.

E non lo dico per giustificarmi o sembrare migliore di altri. Per me passare la vita a tradire sistematicamente la persona che ami approfittando della sua buona fede non è costruttivo.

Questo è quello che penso del tradimento in generale.


----------



## Sole (18 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> [/B]
> Volevo scrivere la stessa cosa ma non osavo....
> Nonostante approvi tutto il bel discorso di sole....


E ho risposto sopra.

Trovami un post su questo forum dove io abbia esaltato il tradimento e l'andare ad amanti. L'unica cosa sulla quale mi sono espressa a favore è la libera scelta di due persone che si amano di aprire la propria coppia ad altre esperienze sessuali.

E ti dirò che comunque anche questa visione della coppia comincia a sembrarmi una visione di comodo, alla fine. Ma qui si andrebbe davvero ot, quindi mi fermo.


----------



## Sole (18 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Proprio in base al fatto che ti devo rendere conto di comportamento e scelte, non vedo il motivo di nascondere il passato, qualunque esso sia.
> *
> Invece qui leggo storie di persone che credevano che i loro partner, a differenza del resto della popolazione modiale, al bagno lasciassero un odore di sandalo e mughetto e quando invece hanno scoperto che pure loro, come il resto della popolazione mondiale, lasciano l'odore a noi tuttì noto, gli è cascato il mondo addosso.


Sono d'accordo.

Quello che appartiene al passato del mio uomo non sono affari miei. Se mio marito mi avesse detto che in passato era stato con delle prostitute magari gli avrei fatto delle domande, ne avremmo parlato, avrei cercato di capire, perchè sono una persona curiosa e mi piace andare a fondo... ma non avrebbe minimamente scalfito la mia stima nei suoi confronti. Anzi, probabilmente mi avrebbe aiutata a capire meglio chi avevo davanti.

Invece lui si è sempre mostrato come superiore a certe cose, molto moralista e giudicante, in certi casi. E capite che il trauma di trovarsi davanti una realtà totalmente diversa è stato devastante.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Mo' non esagerare col vederci la patologia....
> 
> e' quello che ha detto Minerva la molla....il sesso senza il minimo strascico o pensiero...
> 
> ...


In un rapporto di sesso nella maggioranza dei casi sono convinto che, subentra il piacere di dare piacere, il riuscire a o a imparare o a capire cosa riesci a dare ed a fare, il migliorarsi il conoscere ed il conoscersi etcetc. Con un'amante parte di ciò scritto può rientrare il quello sopra scritto, ma in una prostituta rientra solo il fatto di godere, a questo punto ci si va a fare una sega. A meno che non si parli davvero di patologie legate a chissà che. Ed a questo punto posso capire chi va a prostitute.

Tu sei andato a prostitute ?


----------



## Eliade (18 Maggio 2012)

Le avrei consigliato l'inverso di quello che ha fatto: fare le valigie a lui e mandarlo nelle spa dove tanto gli piace divertirsi.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Maggio 2012)

*Ironia ad minchiam...*



Tubarao ha detto:


> E' inutile che fai dell'ironia ad minchiam.
> 
> Chiedi a Sole (Solina, perdonami se tiro dentro te, ma la tua storia da questo punto è emblematica) se avesse preferito da subito sapere che il marito era uno che subiva il fascino di certe cose.
> 
> ...



Per quanto riguarda l'ironia ad minchiam,pensavo piu' onestamente ci ridessi su',comunque sia io sono il primo a pensarla come te sulle esperienze della vita tant'è che ho sempre fatto cio' che mi passava per la testa.

Non sono mai andato con donne a pagamento,ma a me la cosa non mi stuzzica minimamente adoro i corteggiamenti e ne sono succube.Onestamente mi frega un cazzo di tutte quelle belle immagini di donne nude tra le copertine di internet,mi frega un cazzo delle di questi posti da orgia e mi spiace quando vedo una ragazza bella come il sole di circa vent'anni vendere il corpo al margine della strada.

Anche il corteggiamento ha un suo prezzo sai,ma si gusta lentamente...

at salot'
blu


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ti scoraggiare...
> *Ti assicuro che ci sono molti più utenti profondi e sensibili di me*.
> Ma non mi pare il caso di disperarsi...
> TUo cognato non ha certo nè un cancro, nè è oberato dai debiti ecc..ecc..ecc..
> ...


su questo non c'è nemmeno un minimo di ombra di dubbio. sei sensibile e profondo quanto (no, meno) una pietra pomice


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il problema sta nel fatto che voi maschietti siete degli insicuri cronici(con le debite eccezioni :mrgreen e quando vi informate sul pregresso... siete molto più tranquilli se vi viene raccontato che siete stati preceduti da pochi, minidotati inetti. Diversamente è una tragedia. E poi, una volta sicuri di aver messo in casa Santa Maria Goretti, andate a cercare le escort... c'è da riflettere, no?


scusami ma una domanda mi sorge spontanea:"ma chi frequentate?"
nemmeno l'ex di Roccone mi farebbe sentire insicuro. mah!


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2012)

Andare ad amanti ed andare a puttane è praticamente la medesima cosa, e l'amante è pur sempre un gigolò o una puttana, in quanto anche a loro viene pervenuto un pagamento, cioè una illusione di amore e di passione. La realtà è che andare con amanti e andare a puttane è pur sempre rischioso, è pur sempre una mancanza di rispetto nel prorpio partner perchè gli si nasconde qualcosa che lo ferirà di certo, al posto di evitare di fare quella azione meschina.

Anche le coppie aperte sono nel medesimo modo sbagliate, perchè vuol dire mettere nero su bianco che si vuole usare altri esseri umani come giochi sessuali, passando sopra le loro esistenze e sopra le loro volontà, posso solo dire che esistono uomini e donne che non riescono a vivere queste cose e il sapere dall'inizio la cosa non mitiga mai il dolore che proveranno.

Il miglior metodo per vivere? " Non fare agli altri quello che non vorresti che fosse fatto a te!", ma non come azione diretta, ma come sensazione da vivere, è nostra responsabilità piena quello che noi facciamo vivere soggettivamente alle persone a noi vicine, che siano essi conoscenti o qualcosa di più.

Io ci ero riuscito fino a pochi anni fa ad essere la persona che volevo essere e quello mi faceva stare bene, noto però che il male del mondo mi ha corrotto, e tutte le protezioni che possiedo dentro di me tengono quel male a distruggermi.

Qundi valutiamo sempre che "tradimento" e "mignotte" fanno parte non di argomento sesso con il partner, ma di argomento "sincerità" e "inganno", chiedo a voi, a quanti piace essere ingannati e raggirati???

IN questo sito vedo persone che dicono cose forti, e alcune di esse hanno l'anima lorda di colpa (Sole non parlo di te che vedo invece in parte come vittima della situazione, tu ti sei fatta gli amanti ed io Jack Daniel's, che cambia???), gente che dice che non starebbe con la moglie o il marito se andassero a cercare sesso a pagamento, ma che andando con amanti sono andati comunque a pagamento con una diversa valuta (autostima solitamente).

Signori miei, parliamo senza troppe ipocrisie, non c'è nulla di bello o di magico in chi tradisce, non sono persone diversamente fedeli, come gli operatori ecologici, mi scusino, sono netturbini in italiano. Chi tradisce è infedele, chi è infedele è per il dizionario una persona sleale in un caso o anche inattendibile. Cosa c'è di figo nel essere sleali? Tutti a dire contro quelli che non pagano le tasse eppure quelli sono semplicemente sleali in fin dei conti, verso la società, ma sleali come i traditori. Allora parliamo di cosa ci sia di diverso in un caso e nell'altro, ricordando che a volte la merce di scambio non è solo denaro, ma altra valuta e a volte è persino più costosa.

Per dire tutto, chi va a mignotte è deprecabile, chi va con amanti è deprecabile e se qualcuno sa qualcosa e vuol bene alla persona di cui ha conoscenza, non può far finta di nulla, non può per il bene che prova.

Auguri persone che non avete niente in comune con me.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Andare ad amanti ed andare a puttane è praticamente la medesima cosa, e l'amante è pur sempre un gigolò o una puttana, in quanto anche a loro viene pervenuto un pagamento, cioè una illusione di amore e di passione. La realtà è che andare con amanti e andare a puttane è pur sempre rischioso, è pur sempre una mancanza di rispetto nel prorpio partner perchè gli si nasconde qualcosa che lo ferirà di certo, al posto di evitare di fare quella azione meschina.
> 
> Anche le coppie aperte sono nel medesimo modo sbagliate, perchè vuol dire mettere nero su bianco che si vuole usare altri esseri umani come giochi sessuali, passando sopra le loro esistenze e sopra le loro volontà, posso solo dire che esistono uomini e donne che non riescono a vivere queste cose e il sapere dall'inizio la cosa non mitiga mai il dolore che proveranno.
> 
> ...


Che entrambe le cose siano sbagliate sono d'accordo con te. Paragonabili é una cazzata e lo sai benissimo solo che  ti fa comodo pensarlo. Anche tu tradisci la tua compagna nascondendogli chi sei  quindi sei paragonabile a tutti noi. Non ho mai eicevuto nulla in cambio dal mio amante perché non ho mai pensato di vendergli o che mi fosse venduto nulla. Quindi modera perché nonostante capisco che tu sia in un periodo più nero del solito diventi ridicolo


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che entrambe le cose siano sbagliate sono d'accordo con te. Paragonabili é una cazzata e lo sai benissimo solo che  ti fa comodo pensarlo. Anche tu tradisci la tua compagna nascondendogli chi sei  quindi sei paragonabile a tutti noi. Non ho mai eicevuto nulla in cambio dal mio amante perché non ho mai pensato di vendergli o che mi fosse venduto nulla. Quindi modera perché nonostante capisco che tu sia in un periodo più nero del solito diventi ridicolo


Guarda che tu hai ricevuto qualcosa dal tuo amante, guarda che quello si chiama pagamento ed anche lui ha ricevuto da te qualcosa e quello si chiama pagamento, se hai risposto tu hai dimostrato solo una cosa, che avevo pienamente ragione io.

Se tu ed il tuo amante vi siete trovati è perchè siete due insicuri del cazzo, due persone che hanno bisogno del prossimo per sentirsi qualcuno, magari lo siete anche, ma non lo sentite voi stessi.

I rapporti tra amanti e quelli a pagamento si differenziano solo per una notevole diminuzione della ipocrisia nel secondo caso,* perchè nessuno vuol sentirsi e vedersi brutto come è effettivamente.

*Cara Farfalla, tu potrai essere la donna più ragionevole del mondo, la persona più simpatica del mondo, ma te la giochi anche per la donna più ipocrita del mondo, pensaci un poco su e vedrai che la tua pronta risposta dimostra questa mia ipotesi.

Tra parentesi, alla mia donna non posso dire per nulla tutto, perchè so che sfogando su di lei il mio malessere, come sarebbe se fosse consapevole di tutto, lei non reggerebbe. Devo io reggere per lei il peso del mio passato, devo fare sempre in modo di renderlo meno invadente nella sua vita, perchè non se lo merita. Io voglio solo tornare quello di un tempo perchè lo devo a lei, perchè lo devo a mia madre ma non perchè lo devo a me.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Guarda che tu hai ricevuto qualcosa dal tuo amante, guarda che quello si chiama pagamento ed anche lui ha ricevuto da te qualcosa e quello si chiama pagamento, se hai risposto tu hai dimostrato solo una cosa, che avevo pienamente ragione io.
> 
> Se tu ed il tuo amante vi siete trovati è perchè siete due insicuri del cazzo, due persone che hanno bisogno del prossimo per sentirsi qualcuno, magari lo siete anche, ma non lo sentite voi stessi.
> 
> ...


Allora anche in un matrimonio si riceve qualcosa. In tutti i rapporti si riceve qualcosa anche in una semplice amicizia. Quindi tutto é prostuzione. Ti ripeto possiamo discutere e nemmeno tanto perché siamo della stessa idea sul fatto che tradire sia una ma mancanza di rispetto un mancare a una promessa un ferire chi ha posto fiducia in noi il resto sono tua visioni ridicole per quel che mi riguarda.
Anch'io non dico a mio marito che l'ho tradito perché non reggerebbe e allora? Anch'io reggo il peso del mio errore quando liberandomi la coscuenza starei meglio. Dove sta la tu coerenza rispetto alla mia?


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora anche in un matrimonio si riceve qualcosa. In tutti i rapporti si riceve qualcosa anche in una semplice amicizia. Quindi tutto é prostuzione. Ti ripeto possiamo discutere e nemmeno tanto perché siamo della stessa idea sul fatto che tradire sia una ma mancanza di rispetto un mancare a una promessa un ferire chi ha posto fiducia in noi il resto sono tua visioni ridicole per quel che mi riguarda.
> Anch'io non dico a mio marito che l'ho tradito perché non reggerebbe e allora? Anch'io reggo il peso del mio errore quando liberandomi la coscuenza starei meglio. Dove sta la tu coerenza rispetto alla mia?


Che io non ho fatto alcuna azione contro la mia lei, tu hai fatto una azione contro il tuo marito e contro il tuo matrimonio, segnando quella che sarà la vostra parola fine prima o poi anche se non ne sei conoscia. 
Lei mi ha preso sapendo che ero shockato ancora, che stavo male, ma mi dice che sono una brava persona, cosa che non reputo vera, cosa che non vedo io stesso, perchè io so come ero e so come sono oggi e la cosa non mi piace per nulla.

Perchè ho bisogno di riprendermi quella parte di me stesso che mi è stata portata via e che giace in una tomba a Roma.
Io non mi scaricherei la coscienza dicendole tutto il mio malessere, semplicemente me lo porterei addosso ancora e darei un peso a lei che non se lo merita per nulla.

NOn voglio vederle tornare a fare la vita che faceva prima, ogni volta che la guardo negli occhi mi fa paura quanto il dolore del passato l'aveva resa dura e cinica e la mia persona l'ha fatta tornare una ragazzina, non posso toglierle il sogno che vive, questo non posso farlo. So che è difficile vivere con me, ne sono sempre conoscio farfalla, ma so anche che il mio passato è puramente vicenda mia e che devo io gestirmela per poter essere nel presente sereno come lo ero un tempo, perchè a lei dvo un uomo sereno, lo devo eccome.

Dimmi, tu nascondi il tutto per non fare male a tuo marito, ma quello che nascondi ti porterà alla separazione, dimmi, vale la pena tradire? Vale la pena finire un matrimonio per 15 minuti di danza del coniglio? Pensaci bene e rispondimi, ma sappi che solo con purezza di animo un matrimonio può andare avanti.


----------



## exStermy (19 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In un rapporto di sesso nella maggioranza dei casi sono convinto che, subentra il piacere di dare piacere, il riuscire a o a imparare o a capire cosa riesci a dare ed a fare, il migliorarsi il conoscere ed il conoscersi etcetc. Con un'amante parte di ciò scritto può rientrare il quello sopra scritto, ma in una prostituta rientra solo il fatto di godere, a questo punto ci si va a fare una sega. A meno che non si parli davvero di patologie legate a chissà che. Ed a questo punto posso capire chi va a prostitute.
> 
> Tu sei andato a prostitute ?


Sei distratto perche' ho gia' detto di si ma sempre e solo quando ero un giovine single ed alcune erano super da night club...

e l'altra distrazione e' dove ribadivo ad annuccia che la patologia al massimo la si ritrova in chi va dalle mignotte a farsi mena' o altre amenita'...

mo' se so' malati anche quelli che vanno una tantum a mignotte specie da singles, spariamoci direttamente nei coglioni e sem' a post'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che io non ho fatto alcuna azione contro la mia lei, tu hai fatto una azione contro il tuo marito e contro il tuo matrimonio, segnando quella che sarà la vostra parola fine prima o poi anche se non ne sei conoscia.
> Lei mi ha preso sapendo che ero shockato ancora, che stavo male, ma mi dice che sono una brava persona, cosa che non reputo vera, cosa che non vedo io stesso, perchè io so come ero e so come sono oggi e la cosa non mi piace per nulla.
> 
> Perchè ho bisogno di riprendermi quella parte di me stesso che mi è stata portata via e che giace in una tomba a Roma.
> ...


Finché paragoni un tradimento alla danza del coniglio é impossibile avere un dialogo. Vuoi che sia così perchê se non svilisci quello che hai subito alla voglia di cazzo da partw della tua fidanzata dai ancora più fuori di matto. Sei lontano anni luce da capire me e chi ha tradito come me. I tradimenti sono come i matrimoni non sono tutti ufuali ne mossi dalle stesse motivazioni e sensazioni. 
Se c'é qualcosa che mi porterà alla separazione non è il mio tradimento ma il mio cambiamento e il muro che mio marito sta alzando tra noi. 
Valeva la pena viverlo? Si per me si per la mia persona si per quello che sono ora si e sicuramente poco c'entrano le scopate...


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2012)

farfalla, te la racconti alla grande. Le persone non cambiano per nulla, possono solo limare tratti del carattere, puoi solo cambiare in peggio se vuoi, basta subire qualcosa di davvero grosso e vedrai che cambiamenti, ma del resto può entrare qualsiasi persona nella tua vita, anche un santone che l'indole della persona non cambia neppure di un mm.

Su questo argomento sono alquanto sicuro, perchè ho avuto modo di parlare con chi di dovere scoprendo queste belle cose, come io non doverrò mai meno armato contro il mondo, è la mia indole attuale essere in completa trincea e ci rimarrò fino a che i miei giorni non volgeranno al termine, ma se sarò capace potrò condire questa mia guerra con degli armistizi in mezzo.

Sarà vita questa? E' da quando ho 11 anni che non posso fare altrimenti, si è vita ed è anche bella se affianco ho belle persone, perchè in questa mia guerra contro il mondo, posso solo avere successo o soccombere.

Poi c'è una differenza tra me e te abissale, io ho sempre pagato per quello che ho fatto, perchè non è giusto che lo siano gli altri, tu hai derubato tuo marito della sua dignità e lui non lo sa neppure, oltretutto con un uomo che di sicuro ha visto nella sua vita, c'è una differenza abissale tra me e te, è che se anche tu ti poni benissimo con gli altri, sei sporca, io che mi pongo malissimo sono pulito, pensaci un poco, io sto solo subendo le azioni di una persona ce come te si pone benissimo davanto agli altri ma dietro le spalle ha saputo fare un disastro e nonha avuto la voglia nemmeno di dire, forse c'è della mia responsabilità in questo disastro.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> farfalla, te la racconti alla grande. Le persone non cambiano per nulla, possono solo limare tratti del carattere, puoi solo cambiare in peggio se vuoi, basta subire qualcosa di davvero grosso e vedrai che cambiamenti, ma del resto può entrare qualsiasi persona nella tua vita, anche un santone che l'indole della persona non cambia neppure di un mm.
> 
> Su questo argomento sono alquanto sicuro, perchè ho avuto modo di parlare con chi di dovere scoprendo queste belle cose, come io non doverrò mai meno armato contro il mondo, è la mia indole attuale essere in completa trincea e ci rimarrò fino a che i miei giorni non volgeranno al termine, ma se sarò capace potrò condire questa mia guerra con degli armistizi in mezzo.
> 
> ...


Ci risentiamo quando hai finito di delirare......


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci risentiamo quando hai finito di delirare......


E' brutto vedere che quando sono serio tu chiami il tutto delirare e non sei mai stata capace di rispondere a tono ad una persona che dimostra più intelligenza di te. Probabilmente non hai modo di farlo e ti piace di gettare fango sulla persona così gli altri possano dire "ma guarda quel metecatto!", no non ci sto più in questo giochetto e non ti disapprovo, ma lo scrivo in chiaro, ho ragionato ed ho portato avanti delle motivazioni ragionate e credibili mentre tu mandi avanbti dei ragionamenti con evidenti toppe del genere "mi serviva!"o "mi ha fatta cambiare!" di un generico imbarazzante per una intelligenza nella media.

A volte mi stupisce l'ignoranza di certe persone.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2012)

Daniele, Farfalla, leggervi fa male, male perchè.... bhe leggetevi! basta solo quello. 

Comunque in parte daniele ha scritto cose giuste, come cose giuste ha scritto Farfalla.
E si nota benissimo come talvolta delle frasi possano..... ferire. Ed giusto così.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' brutto vedere che quando sono serio tu chiami il tutto delirare e non sei mai stata capace di rispondere a tono ad una persona che dimostra più intelligenza di te. Probabilmente non hai modo di farlo e ti piace di gettare fango sulla persona così gli altri possano dire "ma guarda quel metecatto!", no non ci sto più in questo giochetto e non ti disapprovo, ma lo scrivo in chiaro, ho ragionato ed ho portato avanti delle motivazioni ragionate e credibili mentre tu mandi avanbti dei ragionamenti con evidenti toppe del genere "mi serviva!"o "mi ha fatta cambiare!" di un generico imbarazzante per una intelligenza nella media.
> 
> A volte mi stupisce l'ignoranza di certe persone.



Daniele la tua rabbia esplode sempre! ma non capisci che alcune cose non possono essere ne dette ne scritte.


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Daniele la tua rabbia esplode sempre! ma non capisci che alcune cose non possono essere ne dette ne scritte.


Non la vedo in questo modo, alcune cose devono essere dette e devono essere scritte, per non nascondersi dietro a falsi paraventi di quello che è opportuno fare o dire. Qui siamo senza faccia, senza alcun peso materiale, non c'è necessità di quelle false maschere che tanto rendono belli, io lascio libero spazio al mio pensiero non mediandolo per nulla, perchè la mediazione è il primo filtro per non  rendere un messaggio realmente comprensibile.
Non ho paura di non essere accettato o di essere considerato uno zotico, io so di non esserlo nella mia vita e so di saper trattare bene con le persone e so di essere a modo, ma so anche che quando parliamo di merda qui, dobbiamo chiamarla merda e non cioccolata biologicamente autoprodotta, che bisogno c'è di questa ipocrisia da primo approccio?


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Andare ad amanti ed andare a puttane è praticamente la medesima cosa, e l'amante è pur sempre un gigolò o una puttana, in quanto anche a loro viene pervenuto un pagamento, cioè una illusione di amore e di passione. La realtà è che andare con amanti e andare a puttane è pur sempre rischioso, è pur sempre una mancanza di rispetto nel prorpio partner perchè gli si nasconde qualcosa che lo ferirà di certo, al posto di evitare di fare quella azione meschina.
> 
> Anche le coppie aperte sono nel medesimo modo sbagliate, perchè vuol dire mettere nero su bianco che si vuole usare altri esseri umani come giochi sessuali, passando sopra le loro esistenze e sopra le loro volontà, posso solo dire che esistono uomini e donne che non riescono a vivere queste cose e il sapere dall'inizio la cosa non mitiga mai il dolore che proveranno.
> 
> ...


Condivido tutto ciò che hai detto !!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Daniele la tua rabbia esplode sempre! ma non capisci che alcune cose non possono essere ne dette ne scritte.


Questa poi:   
"alcune cose non possono essere ne dette ne scritte" 
pura omertà per un apparente quieto vivere? Non pensi al prezzo che paga la persona che ti è a fianco ed ha un immagine distorta della realtà?

Mahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Condivido tutto ciò che hai detto !!!!!


E per fortuna che io deliro! Pensiamo se non delirassi, finirei a sottomettere tutti gli esseri umani sotto la mia più orribile egidia!!!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> E per fortuna che io deliro! Pensiamo se non delirassi, finirei a sottomettere tutti gli esseri umani sotto la mia più orribile egidia!!!


Beh per fortuna a non tutte è capitata la disgrazia di mettersi assieme a te no?
A loro puoi chiedere conto, alle altre non sei tenuto a fare la morale...
Ci penserenno i mariti di turno sul da farsi no?
E stai sicuro che ogni marito "sa" della propria moglie più di quello che vuole fargli credere lei...

Sai com'è a volte lei ci fa comodo, e pur di non perderla, chiudiamo un occhio...

Poi magari chi lo sa un brutto giorno....una moglie si sente dire...
Tu osi pretendere da me?
Dopo quello che mi hai fatto? L'ho sempre saputo sai carina...non sono un ometto stupidoto a cui fai credere quel che vuoi tu...ho occhi, naso, orecchie...eh? E sensibilità...

Dov'eri tu quando io avevo bisogno di te?
Mi hai lasciato solo.

Bon adesso sta dove devi stare, che a me non me ne frega più un casso di te, da anni.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' brutto vedere che quando sono serio tu chiami il tutto delirare e non sei mai stata capace di rispondere a tono ad una persona che dimostra più intelligenza di te. Probabilmente non hai modo di farlo e ti piace di gettare fango sulla persona così gli altri possano dire "ma guarda quel metecatto!", no non ci sto più in questo giochetto e non ti disapprovo, ma lo scrivo in chiaro, ho ragionato ed ho portato avanti delle motivazioni ragionate e credibili mentre tu mandi avanbti dei ragionamenti con evidenti toppe del genere "mi serviva!"o "mi ha fatta cambiare!" di un generico imbarazzante per una intelligenza nella media.
> 
> A volte mi stupisce l'ignoranza di certe persone.


Sentimi bene daniele. Ho sempre e risposto alle cose che scrivi e spesso ti ho dato ragione. Io non getto merda di nessuno. Ti ho sempre rispettato e non posso dire il contrario. Trovo che cere cose che dici sono fuori da ogni logica per me e te lo dico. Non ho mai detto che tradire sia positivo e non mi hai mai sentito dire a qualcuno che fa bene farlo. Ho sempre ridpettato la tua sofferenza e la tua vita tu no. Mai pensato di essere più intelligente di te ne di nessun altro. Ma tu piantala di parlare di me come se mi conoscessi. Non sai cosa ho passato, non sai quante volte ho rischiato di finire in ps per attacchi di panico e quando dico che sono una donna diversa lo fuco perché le persone vhe m conoscono e che mi vogliono bene me l'hanno fatto notare. Visto che sei così intelligente incomincia ad usare questa intelligenza per capire quello che la gente scrive invece di catalogare la gente per gli errori che fa.
Se metto sulla bilancia le cose bione che ho fatto e gli errori commessi ti posso assicurare che la bilancia pende molto ma molto per le cose positive. Quindi prima di giudicare una persona impara a conoscerla, anche questo é sinonimo di intelligenza non solo una laurea..


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Daniele, Farfalla, leggervi fa male, male perchè.... bhe leggetevi! basta solo quello.
> 
> Comunque in parte daniele ha scritto cose giuste, come cose giuste ha scritto Farfalla.
> E si nota benissimo come talvolta delle frasi possano..... ferire. Ed giusto così.


La differenza é che io so e ho ammesso che lui scrive cose giuste. Non ho ancora letto lui che ammette il contrario


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questa poi:
> "alcune cose non possono essere ne dette ne scritte"
> pura omertà per un apparente quieto vivere? Non pensi al prezzo che paga la persona che ti è a fianco ed ha un immagine distorta della realtà?
> 
> Mahhhhhhhhhh


Questo vale per mio marito ma anche per la sua compagnia. Bello fare ka morale agli altri e avere lo stesso atteggiamento...


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2012)

farfalla, tu dovresti sapere come vengono catalogate certe cose, cioè il grado di danno di una azione.
Poniamo che tu abbia fatto un errore madornale, ma con conseguenze più o meno minime, il grado di pericolosità di tale errore è piccolo, nonostante l'errore sia madornale.
Purtroppo non è il grado dell'errore che comanda il suo grado di pericolosità, ma le conseguenze, poniamo che tu abbia fatto un piccolissimo errore con conseguenze infinitamente deleterie, ecco che nonostante la possibilità che questo errore possa essere scoperto o possa dare danno è notavolmente bassa, il risultato finale è una pericolosità della azione a livelli altissimi.

Io penso che si può sbagliare, che errare è umano e che pagare per i propri errori è altrettanto umano e necessario, per farci crescere, ti chiedo allora in cosa paghi il tuo errore? Non lo paghi per nulla, ma lo pagherà tuo marito nel caso scopra la cosa...hai già valutato cosa fare per scongiurare che una tua azione sbagliata possa avere conseguenze sul futuro di chi dicevi di amare? 
Se hai già valutato cosa fare e cosa perdere per evitare il danno allora sono felice per te, ma posso solo dirti una cosa, la mia ex non pensava che io potessi stare così male per quello che ha fatto e ne era così convinta che ci ha messo 2 anni e mezzo a capire che non stavo fingendo e lei mi conosceva più di tutte le altre persone al mondo. Il miglior metodo per sapere cosa fare e pensare come reagirà una persona e pensarci su e poi pensare che potrà fare l'esatto opposto e pensarci su, perchè noi non siamo nella mente di chi facciamo vivere uno shock.


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo vale per mio marito ma anche per la sua compagnia. Bello fare ka morale agli altri e avere lo stesso atteggiamento...


Ma lei adesso sa, adesso è conoscia del mio malessere e quindi cosa c'è di distorto? Sa che sta con un uomo che ha momenti neri e momenti grigio neri, mai bianchi, ma sa anche che so donarle un sorriso e che sorrido solo a lei.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo vale per mio marito ma anche per la sua compagnia. Bello fare ka morale agli altri e avere lo stesso atteggiamento...


Appunto. Concordo con te.


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma lei adesso sa, adesso è conoscia del mio malessere e quindi cosa c'è di distorto? Sa che sta con un uomo che ha momenti neri e momenti grigio neri, mai bianchi, ma sa anche che so donarle un sorriso e che sorrido solo a lei.


seeee...diciamo pure che soffre di daltonismo...congenito o volontario


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma lei adesso sa, adesso è conoscia del mio malessere e quindi cosa c'è di distorto? Sa che sta con un uomo che ha momenti neri e momenti grigio neri, mai bianchi, ma sa anche che so donarle un sorriso e che sorrido solo a lei.


Non sa che chiami la tua ex per esempio. Per ricordarle quanto stronza è stata e come gioisci nel farlo.
Cosa pensi che proverebbe?


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non sa che chiami la tua ex per esempio. Per ricordarle quanto stronza è stata e come gioisci nel farlo.
> Cosa pensi che proverebbe?


Una volta l'anno cambio puntualmente il metodo per farle sapere che non l'ho perdonata, io non chiamo sempre, utilizzo tutti i metodi che il mondo mi consente di usare per ricordarle chi è, perchè sarebbe troppo facile la vita nel dimenticarsi di essere dei killer e vivere piacevolmente il resto.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Una volta l'anno cambio puntualmente il metodo *per farle sapere che non l'ho perdonata*, io non chiamo sempre, *utilizzo tutti i metodi che il mondo mi consente di usare per ricordarle chi è, perchè sarebbe troppo facile la vita nel dimenticarsi di essere dei killer e vivere piacevolmente il resto.*


E' esattamente questo che non dici alla tua compagna.

Sai cosa sei?
Solo un traditore.
Della peggiore specie.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma lei adesso sa, adesso è conoscia del mio malessere e quindi cosa c'è di distorto? Sa che sta con un uomo che ha momenti neri e momenti grigio neri, mai bianchi, ma sa anche che so donarle un sorriso e che sorrido solo a lei.


Non conosco donna che sa consapevolmente con un uomo che medita le cattiverie che mediti tu. Lei non sa della tua voglia di vendetta, non sa che ancora adesso mandi mail alla tua ex. Non sa che nella tua vita prima di lei viene il pendiero costante della tua ex. Non sa che lei é al secondo posto nella tua vita


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' esattamente questo che non dici alla tua compagna.
> 
> Sai cosa sei?
> Solo un traditore.
> Della peggiore specie.


Quoto.. Ma per lui tradire é solo scopare cpn un altro. Io sono per l'esxlusivitá all'interno della coppia ma piuttosto di stare cob un uomo che é l'opposto di come credo che sia preferisco che si scopi un'altra


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' esattamente questo che non dici alla tua compagna.
> 
> Sai cosa sei?
> Solo un traditore.
> Della peggiore specie.


Guarda che anche lei della sua vita privata non mi dice cosa fa e chi vede e non mi importa. So solo che lei ha degli scazzi con il suo passato e non ne voglio entrare e lei come me non vuole entrare nei miei se non le chiedo un consiglio...e non lo chiedo.
Siamo due anime profondamente diverse, ma per quello stiamo vicini, non voglio essere capito da lei, voglio essere con lei e basta.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Guarda che anche lei della sua vita privata non mi dice cosa fa e chi vede e non mi importa. So solo che lei ha degli scazzi con il suo passato e non ne voglio entrare e lei come me non vuole entrare nei miei se non le chiedo un consiglio...e non lo chiedo.
> Siamo due anime profondamente diverse, ma per quello stiamo vicini, *non voglio essere capito da lei, voglio essere con lei e basta.*


bla. Bla. E bla.

Non riesci nemmeno a provare un sentimento vero.


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non conosco donna che sa consapevolmente con un uomo che medita le cattiverie che mediti tu. Lei non sa della tua voglia di vendetta, non sa che ancora adesso mandi mail alla tua ex. Non sa che nella tua vita prima di lei viene il pendiero costante della tua ex. Non sa che lei é al secondo posto nella tua vita


No, sa che io non uccido sue persone solo per lei, per non farle vivere il dramma di finire dentro, ma sa che avrei ragione di ucciderle e sa anche che io non lo farò.
Guarda che stare con una persona con la mia determinazione è qualcosa di difficile, se io ho deciso di fare una cosa la faccio, punto, ed è per questo che lei sta con me, perchè se decido non c'è verso, smuovo il mondo stesso e sa che cosa farei per lei, per farla felice. Ma ogni persona ha un demone dentro, con lei quel demone di placa, da solo sono solo quel demone.


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> bla. Bla. E bla.
> 
> Non riesci nemmeno a provare un sentimento vero.


E allora? saranno solo cazzi miei la mia incapacità di provare sentimenti?


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto.. Ma per lui tradire é solo scopare cpn un altro. Io sono per l'esxlusivitá all'interno della coppia ma piuttosto di stare cob un uomo che é l'opposto di come credo che sia preferisco che si scopi un'altra


Io preferisco dire bye-bye, ogniuno per la sua strada


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io preferisco dire bye-bye, ogniuno per la sua strada


Io so solo che dopo un tradimento il bye bye è quasi necessario per vivere.


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> E allora? saranno solo cazzi miei la mia incapacità di provare sentimenti?


no se stai insieme ad un'altra persona


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> no se stai insieme ad un'altra persona


Infatti...considerato che lei manco lo sa che lui prova "un amore" con uno scambio emotivo pari a quello con una bambola.
Visto che non gli interessa farsi capire ma solo stare con lei.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> E allora? saranno solo cazzi miei la mia incapacità di provare sentimenti?


oh oh...ti è partito l'embolo?

Tasto dolente allora....


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io so solo che dopo un tradimento il bye bye è quasi necessario per vivere.


ma per favore....


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> no se stai insieme ad un'altra persona


Quoto


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> farfalla, tu dovresti sapere come vengono catalogate certe cose, cioè il grado di danno di una azione.
> Poniamo che tu abbia fatto un errore madornale, ma con conseguenze più o meno minime, il grado di pericolosità di tale errore è piccolo, nonostante l'errore sia madornale.
> Purtroppo non è il grado dell'errore che comanda il suo grado di pericolosità, ma le conseguenze, poniamo che tu abbia fatto un piccolissimo errore con conseguenze infinitamente deleterie, ecco che nonostante la possibilità che questo errore possa essere scoperto o possa dare danno è notavolmente bassa, il risultato finale è una pericolosità della azione a livelli altissimi.
> 
> ...


Ti si dice solo Daniele che non sei tu a stabilire il prezzo da pagare...
E scusami se te lo faccio notare tu sei molto esoso come creditore...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non la vedo in questo modo, alcune cose devono essere dette e devono essere scritte, per non nascondersi dietro a falsi paraventi di quello che è opportuno fare o dire. Qui siamo senza faccia, senza alcun peso materiale, non c'è necessità di quelle false maschere che tanto rendono belli, io lascio libero spazio al mio pensiero non mediandolo per nulla, perchè la mediazione è il primo filtro per non  rendere un messaggio realmente comprensibile.
> Non ho paura di non essere accettato o di essere considerato uno zotico, io so di non esserlo nella mia vita e so di saper trattare bene con le persone e so di essere a modo, ma so anche che quando parliamo di merda qui, dobbiamo chiamarla merda e non cioccolata biologicamente autoprodotta, che bisogno c'è di questa ipocrisia da primo approccio?


Daniele, tu credi troppo in te stesso e dai per scontate troppe cose, anche nella lettura di Farfalla non hai capito il dolore che hai provocato, e nemmeno hai capito che poteva risponderti a rima e mandarti a fanculo in maniera semplice se solo Farfalla non si avesse fatto prendere la mano e avesse capito che la tua rabbia non esplode ma implode dentro te ogni qualvolta leggi qualsiasi cosa.

Datti una smossa Daniele! perchè per quanto male ti hanno fatto, sei tu in parte l'artefice di quel male. E sei solo tu che non ami te stesso, il giorno in cui riuscirai a capire questo ti si aprirà nuovamente la vita davanti agli occhi, sai.. proprio come quei traditori che quando si trovano scoperti sembrano tutto ad un tratto percepire la realtà in tutto il loro essere. E ciò fa aprire anche gli occhi ai traditi che si devono svegliare e vivere.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questa poi:
> "alcune cose non possono essere ne dette ne scritte"
> pura omertà per un apparente quieto vivere? Non pensi al prezzo che paga la persona che ti è a fianco ed ha un immagine distorta della realtà?
> 
> Mahhhhhhhhhh


Sono abituato a prendermi carico anche degli errori degli altri, sai si chiama amore questo, amore per gli esseri umani e per me stesso, imparando questo ci si sente meglio credimi. e ci sono comunque modi e maniere per dire le cose, ed in questo contesto le puoi soltanto esprime dando per scontato che quello che conosci della persona a cui rispondi equivale ad un nulla.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> La differenza é che io so e ho ammesso che lui scrive cose giuste. Non ho ancora letto lui che ammette il contrario



Si Farfalla ho letto tutto ed attentamente. 

Magari quello che sto per scrivere sarà poco inerente al tema affrontato ora, ma voglio scrivere che per quello che so a parere mio sei una donna con le palle.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' esattamente questo che non dici alla tua compagna.
> 
> Sai cosa sei?
> Solo un traditore.
> Della peggiore specie.


Scusa Tebe devo correggerti, se per traditore della peggiore specie intendi che tradisce se stesso , ti quoto!


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti si dice solo Daniele che non sei tu a stabilire il prezzo da pagare...
> E scusami se te lo faccio notare tu sei molto esoso come creditore...


Il prezzo da pagare è il fare di tutto che la persona che ha subito il danno ritrovi la serenità, costi quel che costi. Può costare un nulla, può costare tutto, dipende dal danno che si è fatto, ma di certo come non sono io a dover stabilire il prezzo da pagare, ancor meno è il traditore che può decidere quanto pagare e in che forma.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il prezzo da pagare è il fare di tutto che la persona che ha subito il danno ritrovi la serenità, costi quel che costi. Può costare un nulla, può costare tutto, dipende dal danno che si è fatto, ma di certo come non sono io a dover stabilire il prezzo da pagare, ancor meno è il traditore che può decidere quanto pagare e in che forma.


difatti, ti do nuovamente ragione !!!!


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il prezzo da pagare è il fare di tutto che la persona che ha subito il danno ritrovi la serenità, costi quel che costi. Può costare un nulla, può costare tutto, dipende dal danno che si è fatto, ma di certo come non sono io a dover stabilire il prezzo da pagare, ancor meno è il traditore che può decidere quanto pagare e in che forma.


che tristezza 'sto modo di vedere le cose, non si capisce chi te lo fa fare con 'ste premesse
guarda che l'amore non funziona come un premio assicurativo, non è dato sapere se, quanti, quali danni ci possano essere...
se ci si fa male, si cerca di rimettere a posto le cose con l'amore che è rimasto, se è rimasto; altrimenti è finita


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusa Tebe devo correggerti, se per traditore della peggiore specie intendi che tradisce se stesso , ti quoto!


Si. Il tradimento della fiducia.
Che lui però pretende.
Ma non da


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> che tristezza 'sto modo di vedere le cose, non si capisce chi te lo fa fare con 'ste premesse
> guarda che l'amore non funziona come un premio assicurativo, non è dato sapere se, quanti, quali danni ci possano essere...
> se ci si fa male, si cerca di rimettere a posto le cose con l'amore che è rimasto, se è rimasto; altrimenti è finita


Io non parlo d'amore, ma parlo che un conto è ferire una persona perchè la si lascia, un altro è ferirla nelle sue debolezze conosciute, quello lo chiamo essere bastardi e codardi.
Posso chiederti una cosa? Quando tampini una macchina con la tua esci fuori e fai nero il tizio che sa di aver ragione oppure ammetti il torto? Quando non c'è più amore in una persona quella deve lasciare il rapporto e comunque creerà dolore, ma non deve aggiungerne dell'altro e magari moltiplicarlo per 2 come ha fatto quella mignottona della mia ex.

Noi siamo responsabili delle nostre azioni, se facciamo un danno dobbiamo rimettere le cose apposto, chi non lo fa vuol dire che ha più diritti nel non essere responsabile dei danni che fa? No, perchè questa idea  mi sembrerebbe cosa alquanto nuova e se fosse davvero così inzierei a fare danni ad altri pretendendo anche i soldi da loro.


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non parlo d'amore, ma parlo che un conto è ferire una persona perchè la si lascia, un altro è ferirla nelle sue debolezze conosciute, quello lo chiamo essere bastardi e codardi.
> Posso chiederti una cosa? Quando tampini una macchina con la tua esci fuori e fai nero il tizio che sa di aver ragione oppure ammetti il torto? Quando non c'è più amore in una persona quella deve lasciare il rapporto e comunque creerà dolore, ma non deve aggiungerne dell'altro e magari moltiplicarlo per 2 come ha fatto quella mignottona della mia ex.
> 
> *Noi siamo responsabili delle nostre azioni*, se facciamo un danno dobbiamo rimettere le cose apposto, chi non lo fa vuol dire che ha più diritti nel non essere responsabile dei danni che fa? No, perchè questa idea  mi sembrerebbe cosa alquanto nuova e se fosse davvero così inzierei a fare danni ad altri pretendendo anche i soldi da loro.


ecco...allora (con tutta la simpatia eh?) renditi conto che sei responsabile dello sfracellamento dei nostri co...ioni con la storia della tua ex da anni...


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> su questo non c'è nemmeno un minimo di ombra di dubbio. sei sensibile e profondo quanto (no, meno) una pietra pomice


ahahahhahahhahahah
 mi hanno approvato questa frase....sto male ahahahhahahahhahah


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> difatti, ti do nuovamente ragione !!!!


sei l'alter ego di Daniele...o Daniele che entra da non registrato per approvarsi i post da solo??


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sei l'alter ego di Daniele...o Daniele che entra da non registrato per approvarsi i post da solo??


Questo forum non appartiene ad una unica fazione, è proibito per caso  approvare due pensieri scritti da un utente? 
Pazzesco, allora fate un forum a porte sigillate  e state fra di voi, così nessuno contraddice le vostre idee!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questo forum non appartiene ad una unica fazione, è proibito per caso  approvare due pensieri scritti da un utente?
> Pazzesco, allora fate un forum a porte sigillate  e state fra di voi, così nessuno contraddice le vostre idee!!!




uff.....un pò di digerselz? :unhappy:


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questo forum non appartiene ad una unica fazione, è proibito per caso  approvare due pensieri scritti da un utente?
> Pazzesco, allora fate un forum a porte sigillate  e state fra di voi, così nessuno contraddice le vostre idee!!!


uè stavo giocando! minchia pure permaloso..... 
e cmq per dare a Daniele ce ne vuole...


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> uff.....un pò di digerselz? :unhappy:


Non mi serve grazie, ogni tanto passo a leggere e mi sembra scorretto e maleducato fare certe battute in un forum libero, tutto qui, solo perchè si approvano 2 pensieri!!! Viva la libertà di pensiero


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> uff.....un pò di digerselz? :unhappy:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non mi serve grazie, ogni tanto passo a leggere e mi sembra scorretto e maleducato fare certe battute in un forum libero, tutto qui, solo perchè si approvano 2 pensieri!!! Viva la libertà di pensiero


mi piace essere scorretta e maleducata ......... problemi??? 
io però al contrario di te mi firmo??? ti ti nascondi dietro l'anonimato!

viva la gente con le palle


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non mi serve grazie, ogni tanto passo a leggere e mi sembra scorretto e maleducato fare certe battute in un forum libero, tutto qui, solo perchè si approvano 2 pensieri!!! Viva la libertà di pensiero



Come disse la grande Aristocat (che mi permetto di citare) in altri tempi....

"leggiadro come un'incudine" :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi piace essere scorretta e maleducata ......... problemi???
> io però al contrario di te mi firmo??? ti ti nascondi dietro l'anonimato!
> 
> viva la gente con le palle


tu sei simy di roma ed io giulio di ferrara....ecco svelato l'arcano, non mi registro perchè leggo ogni tanto!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Maggio 2012)

questa poi delle palle, gli attributi bisogna averli nella vita non di certo in un forum virtuale!!! ahahahah
Giulio di Ferrara


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tu sei simy di roma ed io giulio di ferrara....ecco svelato l'arcano, non mi registro perchè leggo ogni tanto!!!





Non Registrato ha detto:


> questa poi delle palle, gli attributi bisogna averli nella vita non di certo in un forum virtuale!!! ahahahah
> Giulio di Ferrara


e chi ti dice che io non ce li ho anche nella vita??? c'ho più palle io di tanti uomini.....
e cmq per quanto mi riguarda discorso chiuso visto che non hai capito nemmeno che era una battuta la mia....


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non parlo d'amore, ma parlo che un conto è ferire una persona perchè la si lascia, un altro è ferirla nelle sue debolezze conosciute, quello lo chiamo essere bastardi e codardi.
> *Posso chiederti una cosa? Quando tampini una macchina con la tua esci fuori e fai nero il tizio che sa di aver ragione oppure ammetti il torto?* Quando non c'è più amore in una persona quella deve lasciare il rapporto e comunque creerà dolore, ma non deve aggiungerne dell'altro e magari moltiplicarlo per 2 come ha fatto quella mignottona della mia ex.
> 
> Noi siamo responsabili delle nostre azioni, se facciamo un danno dobbiamo rimettere le cose apposto, chi non lo fa vuol dire che ha più diritti nel non essere responsabile dei danni che fa? No, perchè questa idea  mi sembrerebbe cosa alquanto nuova e se fosse davvero così inzierei a fare danni ad altri pretendendo anche i soldi da loro.


e io ti chiedo di riflettere su come hai fatto a tirare fuori un esempio simile
come si può paragonare un tamponamento tra due automobilisti sconosciuti alla fine di una storia d'amore?
(tra l'altro, non è nemmeno come ipotizzi tu, infatti nascono tonnellate di cause civili sugli incidenti stradali...)

la fine di una storia è sempre brutta; se uno dei due ha agito in modo tale da farla diventare orribile, io credo che questo sia dovuto al fatto che, insieme all'amore, possono svanire anche tutte quelle attenzioni/preoccupazioni per l'altro
in pratica, ciascuno "ritorna" ad essere ciò che è nei normali rapporti "sociali": se è egoista, lo sarà, se è altruista, lo sarà, se è opportunista, lo sarà, se è premuroso, lo sarà...etc.
ma anche prima, eh, anche durante il rapporto è possibile capire i difetti o i punti deboli del proprio partner
intendo dire: se io sto con uno che non ha mai brillato in dolcezza e sensibilità, non mi stupirei affatto se mi mollasse in malo modo...
non so come fosse la tua ex, tu lo sai: hai mai provato a vedere le cose da questo punto di vista?


----------

